# Elven Wedding - The race is Over, we are moving on



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 17, 2005)

Topping a rise, you see a vast field of colorful flowers spread out below, until you realize that the scale is wrong. The valley is actually filled with the colorful tents of the Valenar & Talenta people. As you walk down to investigate you hear snatches of festive music. You wonder if you will find what you are looking for here.

OOC<<



Spoiler



You are in North East Valenar, between Norinath and the Endworld Mountains.


 >> 

You start to encounter other travelers as you approach the vast encampment. You ask a passing halfling, “What’s going on?”

“It’s an Elven Wedding.”  He replies.

Shiva [sblock] Shiva is already camped in the valley. The bride is the daughter of the head of your warband. You know her to be talented enchanter, and a good person. It is up to you what kind of relationship you have with her. [/sblock]

There is a temporary fence around the combined camps. A gate stands a short distance away. At the right side of the gate stands an Elven Keeper of the Past. At the left side of the gate is a _Valenar warrior, who seems to hold himself with a lazy confidence_. There is a short line of people waiting to enter.

OOC<<



Spoiler



Coincidently most of you arrive at roughly the same time, mid-morning, there are a number people milling about, elves, humans, halflings, ect.


>>

If you are considering going to the Central Mass. Gameday, stop reading now.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 17, 2005)

[sblock]
Shiva will closely watch the strangers - try and detirmine (spot/sense motive) if any of them are Changelings that the Cabinet may have sent after him. He'll wait and see what they do before approaching.[/sblock]


----------



## reedu21 (Jun 17, 2005)

[SBLOCK]I am assuming that Chen is on Eyre Night in the guise of Jhonas.  He will dismount and walk up to the back of the line, interested to find out what an Elven wedding is like.  He will try to see and hear what the Elves at the gate are doing as the people approach.  If they are turning anyone away or giving people a hard time, he will begin to prepare a story to get himself inside.[/SBLOCK]

Jhonas had grown bored with the taverns of Norinath and decided to go out for a few days ride.  He had no destination in mind, but something drew him north; north toward Karrnath and the last place Chen knew his beloved to be before the Mourning turned his homeland into a deadly wasteland.  Eventually he crested a rise and came upon a tent city in the valley below.  He climbed down off of Eyre Night and walked his horse down the slope.  He soon passed caught up with a Halfling and inquired of him, "Hail friend, may I ask what's all this now?"

The Halfling turned to him, taking in the human's sturdy build, weathered, stubbly face, rapier at his side, and the arms of Cyre patch on his shoulder before answering, "It's an Elven Wedding."  "Sounds like fun," was Jhonas' gruff reply before walking on to get in the line leading to the gate.


----------



## Urko (Jun 17, 2005)

*Kaelendor*

Kaelendor stands for a while observing the festivities. He has been traveling, more or less aimlessly, for some weeks now since his “leave” from his post. This is the first Valenar wedding he has observed, and he is surprised by the size and spectacle of it. _Who would want so many witnesses for such a personal occasion?_

He descends towards the gate at the slow pace dictated by the weight of his gear. Once again, he curses himself for not securing a mount before setting out on his rambling journey. _Perhaps the Talenta will sell me one of theirs._ He chuckles at that; both the idea of the fierce little warriors giving up one of their bonded animals and the image of Kaelendor trying to control one of the fearsome lizards are ludicrous. Tystalol, his baboon familiar, picks up on his master’s mood and screeches happily in reply. The beast takes advantage of their slow pace to pause from time to time to dig for roots and grubs. He offers the fattest, juiciest ones to his master; Kaelendor, with a fond smile, always simply pats Tystalol's head and declines.

At the gate, Kaelendor approaches the Keeper of the Past.  ”Honored Keeper,” he intones in greeting, bowing his head slightly.  ”I am a traveler, far from my home. Are the happy couple accepting guests to their joining? I would be honored to offer my benediction.”


----------



## Bront (Jun 18, 2005)

*Carver, Warforged Artifacer.*

_'A celebration of love between two elves, interesting'_ Carver thinks.

Carver will approach someone who appears to be in charge or letting people in.  "Excuse me good sir (or madam as it may be), I could not help but see this celebration going on, and overheard someone mention that this was an elven wedding.  If those involved would not mind, perhaps I could enter the festivities and observe this wedding?  I've not seen one before and would so very much like to observe how such a cerimony is performed and enjoyed."  Carver thinks for a moment "I believe I even have a present for the ... um... bride and groom I beleve they are called.  I'm sorry if I got that wrong, I am new to such things."  The warforged smiles as well as a warforged can and looks at the man (or woman) with hopefull eyes (at least as hopefull as a warforged's eyes can get).


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 18, 2005)

The elven warrior guarding the gate observes the crowd preparing to enter.

Shiva, [sblock] Shiva does not find any changelings among those waiting to enter. For a moment he stares suspiciously a unusual simian walking alongside an elf, but decides that would be too obvious. [/sblock]

The Keeper of the Past addresses Kaelendor, “I am Keeper Caedaes, and I have the pleasure of performing the formal introduction ceremony this afternoon. I’m sure a blessing by a representative of the Undying Ancestors would be appreciated. How much do you know of Valenar Wedding Traditions?”

Kaelendor, [sblock] Kaelendor is aware that Keepers of the Past approve weddings based on which ancestor an elf is emulating. They celebrate the wedding with a public spectacle of ceremonies, dancing, contests, etc. which take place over several days till the actual wedding on the last day. {I rolled a 2 on your knowledge religion check, for a total of 11.}[/sblock]

Keeper Caedaes notices Kaelendor hesitation. “Well, the ceremonies are quite similar to ones that Aerenal use, though with more people present. 

The groom is expected to prove himself to be a competent warrior, so several contests are held for him to display his skill. To show his sportsmanship the groom is expected to reward those whose skill proves greater than his own.

And finally there is the Wedding Truce. It is considered an, “ill omen,” to have blood be shed at the wedding, so all conflicts, feuds, and vendettas must be left outside the fence.

Because you will performing a service, we can forgo the gift expected of those who wish to attend the celebration.”

Keeper Caedaes turns to the gate guard “Thail, would you escort the Minster of the Undying Ancestors to the Central Pavilion?”

Another elven warrior steps up to guard the gate, <<



Spoiler



Thaean Kethir


>>.

Keeper Caedaes stares suspiciously at the human waiting next in line. “That’s a Vadalis Mount. Are You a Member of House Vadalis?”

Meanwhile a warforged walks up, ignores the line of people waiting, approaches  the elven gate guard, and starts asking him questions.


----------



## reedu21 (Jun 18, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Keeper Caedaes stares suspiciously at the human waiting next in line. “That’s a Vadalis Mount. Are You a Member of House Vadalis?”




Jhonas flashes a wry grin and begins to answer the Elf's question, when...



			
				MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Meanwhile a warforged walks up, ignores the line of people waiting, approaches  the elven gate guard, and starts asking him questions.




Jhonas pats the Warforged on the shoulder and says, "You go right ahead buddy.  The Host knows your kind saved my butt plenty of times back in the war."  While waiting for the Warforged to finish, Jhonas listens to the conversation as he digs into one of his saddlebags.

When it is once again his turn, Jhonas steps forward, holding a bottle of wine, and answers the Elf's question, "You wanted to know if I was with Vadalis, right?  Naw, I'm not, but Erye Night sure is a beauty, ain't she?  I even got her second hand, in fact; offa some Karrn a while back.  I understand there's a weddin' going on and I'd like to offer my best wishes, seein' as how I'm here and all.  Course, I didn't come empty handed.  I got this wine, one of the better local varieties, I think."

Jhonas offers the wine to the Elf and leans forward a bit, "One other thing... I heard you say something about a test of skill for the groom.  Well, being an old soldier, maybe I can offer something that at least appears to be a challenge.  Course I know there's no way, I'd be bestin' a true Valenar warrior,"[COLOR] Jhonas says with a wink and a sideways smile.  He stands up straight and gets ready to walk through the gate.


----------



## Bront (Jun 18, 2005)

Carver peers quizicly at Jhonas for a moment before he notices the line he just cut in front of.  "Oh, dear me good sir, I appologize profusely.  I have never been to one of these weddings before, and did not realize it was customary to wait in line to attend one."  He offers his hand to Jhonas "I am Carver Banderelli*, pleasure to meet you.  Do you attend weddings often?"

*Banderelli is a somewhat common gnome last name.


----------



## reedu21 (Jun 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> He offers his hand to Jhonas "I am Carver Banderelli*, pleasure to meet you.  Do you attend weddings often?"




Jhonas grins and shakes Carver's hand.  "Pleasure to meet you Carver, my name's Jhonas Fastwind.  Honestly, this is the first Elven wedding I've ever been near.  As for customs, don't sweat it.  Banderelli's Gnomish, ain't it?  You from Zil..."  His voice trails off as he notices the impatient expression on the faces of the Elves at the gate and those further back in line.  He turns back to Carver and smiles, "Maybe we should wait until we get inside to finish our introductions."


----------



## Bront (Jun 18, 2005)

reedu21 said:
			
		

> Jhonas grins and shakes Carver's hand.  "Pleasure to meet you Carver, my name's Jhonas Fastwind.  Honestly, this is the first Elven wedding I've ever been near.  As for customs, don't sweat it.  Banderelli's Gnomish, ain't it?  You from Zil..."  His voice trails off as he notices the impatient expression on the faces of the Elves at the gate and those further back in line.  He turns back to Carver and smiles, "Maybe we should wait until we get inside to finish our introductions."




Carver nods to Jhonas and waits patiently.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 18, 2005)

Trying to deal with both the warforged and the human, Keeper Caedaes says, “All are welcome, provided they agree to the Wedding Truce and offer a _Suitable_ gift.

Mr. Fastwind, I am sure that the happy couple will appreciate the wine, you are welcome. I suggest you take your _animal_ to the southern quarter to be stabled.

… _Mr.?_  Banderelli you mentioned that you might have a _gift_ for the couple?" He says the last with some skepticism.


----------



## reedu21 (Jun 18, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Mr. Fastwind, I am sure that the happy couple will appreciate the wine, you are welcome. I suggest you take your _animal_ to the southern quarter to be stabled.
> 
> … _Mr.?_  Banderelli you mentioned that you might have a _gift_ for the couple?"[/COLOR] He says the last with some skepticism.




Jhonas will lead Erye Night past the gate, then delay until Carver enters, so they may continue their conversation.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 19, 2005)

Thail approaches, and nods his head with respect,   "If you would come with me, honoured Minister - are these others members of your party?"  he says with a sweeping gesture towards the 'outsiders' gathered.


----------



## Bront (Jun 19, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> … _Mr.?_  Banderelli you mentioned that you might have a _gift_ for the couple?" He says the last with some skepticism.



"Why yes I believe I do"   Carver reaches into his backpack and pulls out one of his more extravigant wooden carvings.  This one is of a warrior elf mounted on a fine stallion holding his scimitar in the air.  The stallion is on it's hind legs.  "Now, it's not much, but I do think it is one of my finer carvings, and a suitable present for any elf from Valenar.  I do hope it's appropriate."


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 19, 2005)

Thail will eye the carving and then look the warforged in the face, trying to feel the depth of emotion in his features, she thinks to herself that she'd like to get to know this warforged better - but now is not quite the time.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 19, 2005)

“Thail, are you still here?” Keeper Caedaes asks. “I am sure that the Minster would like a chance to settle in.”

“I do believe that this carving would be acceptable. You are welcome to the wedding …”  Keeper Caedaes stops speaking and stares past the warforged. If you turn to see what he is looking at, you notice a Giant Wasp flying toward the gate with a Goblin on its back.


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 19, 2005)

Thaean watches each of the entering folk with a stern eye, _magebred... bah, a true Valenar mount is a finer creature than any other tinkered mount,_ he thinks to himself as the human leads the magebred horse past, _at least the human brought a suitable gift._  He pauses in his thought as he sees the fine carving held up by the warforged, _indeed, this one is an interesting one,_ he nods his acceptance to the Keeper, it will be a fine gift indeed.

As he sees the approaching wasp and goblin pair, Thaean tenses and then relaxes loosening his muscles, goblins almost always brought trouble.


----------



## Bront (Jun 19, 2005)

Carver nods and says "Thank you very much for this wonderful oppertunity" as he continues on to join up with Jhonas, as he seemed plesant to talk to.

Carver looks back at the wasp and almost absentmindedly says to him "You know, that looks like an awfuly strange mount.  I wonder if it's magebred?  I've heard that magebred animals are some of the finest around besides Valenar Horses, but that certaintly doesn't look like any horse or other mount I've seen before.  I wonder if it eats oats?"


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 19, 2005)

"Come Minister, lets get you settled in." 
He offers his arm to the Minister and waits with an obvious lack of patience.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 20, 2005)

*Salina Halfling Rogue 5*

A small petite halfling (even by halfling standards) leads a limping Clawfoot up to the gate and joins the back of the que, she looks around, appearing agitated. She mutters to herself "Damnation, why'd he have to strain his leg today of all days. Miles from anywhere with just this damnable festival within a reasonable walking distance. Hope they've got one of them nature lovers here, someone who knows a little about injured animals". She shuffles forward with the que, impatiently bouncing from foot to foot, "What's the hold-up?"  she asks as she pokes the person before her in the line "What's going on here anyway?"


----------



## Urko (Jun 20, 2005)

*Kaelendor*

Kaelendor bows his head slightly in gratitude to the Keeper.  "I thank you for your hospiltality.'  He eyes the warforged and grizzled human warily, but nods in greeting to them.  "No, Master Thail, there is only Tystalol and myself; I do not know these others.  I place myself in your hands."


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 20, 2005)

For those who have gone in the gate

The space within the fence is divided into four separate camps. 

The Bride’s Camp is in the western quarter and outside the Promenade it is reserved for the family, friends, & warband of the bride. 

The Groom’s Camp is in the eastern quarter and outside the Promenade it is reserved for the family, friends, & warband of the groom. 

The bride’s father hired House Ghallanda to arrange the wedding. House Ghallanda has brought in a number of Talenta Tribefolk to support the arrangements, they make their camp in the northern quarter. Half of their camp is a marketplace to serve the needs of the guests.

The southern quarter is for public guests of the wedding. Several merchants have set up stalls near the central Pavilion.

The Central Pavilion is a grand multicolored tent where the ceremonies of the wedding will be held. The outer edge of the Central Pavilion is the Promenade, an open walkway that goes all the way around the Pavilion.


----------



## reedu21 (Jun 20, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Keeper Caedaes stops speaking and stares past the warforged. If you turn to see what he is looking at, you notice a Giant Wasp flying toward the gate with a Goblin on its back.




Jhonas follows the Elf's gaze to the creature in the sky.  



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Carver nods and says "Thank you very much for this wonderful oppertunity" as he continues on to join up with Jhonas, as he seemed plesant to talk to.
> 
> Carver looks back at the wasp and almost absentmindedly says to him "You know, that looks like an awfuly strange mount.  I wonder if it's magebred?  I've heard that magebred animals are some of the finest around besides Valenar Horses, but that certaintly doesn't look like any horse or other mount I've seen before.  I wonder if it eats oats?"




"It looks like some kinda insect.  I ain't never seen anything like it and I don't think I'd go offerin' it any oats."  Jhonas glances around at the three elves nearby and nods in response to the one with all the face paint.  He turns back to watch the approaching wasp and leans against his horse.  Without looking at him he says to Carver, "So, like I was sayin', you from Zilargo?  Your name sounds Gnomish, Carver."


----------



## Bront (Jun 20, 2005)

"Actualy, I'm from Port Verge, where I was raised by a gnome artifacer by the name of Bimbleburg Banderelli.  He was like a father to me, which I've been told is strange for a Warforged, but it's the life I've known.  I've not been to Zilargo yet, but it does sound like an interesting place.  I wonder if I can find a wedding to go to there.  I'd bet their weddings would be something quite different than this."  Carver seems quite adept at drifting off the subject, but it doesn't sound intentional.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 20, 2005)

Thail will lead Minister Kaelendor to the Central Pavilion, "If you'd excuse me Minister, I've grown up around here - and I'm interested to know how Aeranal life differs to our own, if you'd rather not answer it is of no consequence really."


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 20, 2005)

As the goblin gets closer, he calls out, in common, “I Bare A Gift For The Bride And Groom.”  The wasp rushes closer to the gate and then just stops five feet away. It buzzes in place, mid-air, so that the goblin can look down on the elves. The goblin repeats, “I bare a gift for the bride and groom.”

Keeper Caedaes decides to ignore the goblin for the moment and turns back to the line, only to discover that most of the people in line have decided to come back later.

Once he sees that a halfling is next in line he tells her, “The Talenta entrance is around the back.”


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 20, 2005)

As Thail and Kaelendor approach the Central Pavilion they notice an elf maiden who would be quite lovely if she weren’t screaming, “It is not even midday and you’re already drunk. It is a wonder you showed up at all. If this is how you behave, then do not bother coming to the introduction tonight.”
Shiva, [sblock] Shiva knows the woman is the bride, Vylea, and the elf she is yelling at is her brother, Niath. Niath is not a member of a warband, preferring to spend his time at court in Taer Valaestas. [/sblock]


----------



## reedu21 (Jun 21, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Actualy, I'm from Port Verge, where I was raised by a gnome artifacer by the name of Bimbleburg Banderelli.  He was like a father to me, which I've been told is strange for a Warforged, but it's the life I've known.  I've not been to Zilargo yet, but it does sound like an interesting place.  I wonder if I can find a wedding to go to there.  I'd bet their weddings would be something quite different than this."  Carver seems quite adept at drifting off the subject, but it doesn't sound intentional.




"Probly real interestin'.  Well, I'm sure these _mighty _Elves can handle any problems that goblin and insect can cause.  I need to stable Eyre then I'm gonna check out some of the festivities and find a place ta stay.  Ya wanna walk with me, Carver?"


----------



## Bront (Jun 21, 2005)

reedu21 said:
			
		

> "Probly real interestin'.  Well, I'm sure these _mighty _Elves can handle any problems that goblin and insect can cause.  I need to stable Eyre then I'm gonna check out some of the festivities and find a place ta stay.  Ya wanna walk with me, Carver?"



"That sounds like a wonderful idea Jhonas.  Thank you for offering.  Eyre really is a beautiful horse."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 21, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Once he sees that a halfling is next in line he tells her, “The Talenta entrance is around the back.”



The halfling straightens herself, standing tall, chest puffed out "Round the back eh, what's wrong with this entry? You're letting everyone else use it, you got a problem with me have you bub? What if I decide not to go around the back eh? Can't you see my animal is hurt, you want me to take him around the back, prolonging his pain. I thought you pointy ears were sympathetic towards the plight of animals?"


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 21, 2005)

reedu21 said:
			
		

> "Probly real interestin'.  Well, I'm sure these _mighty _Elves can handle any problems that goblin and insect can cause.  I need to stable Eyre then I'm gonna check out some of the festivities and find a place ta stay.  Ya wanna walk with me, Carver?"




Jhonas has no trouble finding the stables/corral in the center of the southern camp. A stable-boy is very helpful <<



Spoiler



Chen’s charisma check 15+3=18


>> explaining that those who don’t have their own tent can rent one behind the corral. 

He also tells Jhonas that while there are several places to buy a drink, only two are likely to have “fine vintages”. The “Towers Tent” is in the southern quarter trader’s row, its tent posts (which extend above the tent) are carved to resemble the towers of Sharn. The other is a more humble establishment in the Ghallanda Quarter which has a small sign “The Grapevine”.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 21, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> The halfling straightens herself, standing tall, chest puffed out "Round the back eh, what's wrong with this entry? You're letting everyone else use it, you got a problem with me have you bub? What if I decide not to go around the back eh? Can't you see my animal is hurt, you want me to take him around the back, prolonging his pain. I thought you pointy ears were sympathetic towards the plight of animals?"




“This is the Guests Entrance,” begins Keeper Caedaes … “Exuse me, would you like me to have a look at your animal?”  asks the Goblin.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 21, 2005)

"Domestic Problems", Thail looks to Minister Kaelendor, "Still at least it's only the brides brother and not her future husband - do you mind if I go have a word?" Said with a wry grin.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 21, 2005)

*Salina Halfling Rogue*



			
				MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> “This is the Guests Entrance,” begins Keeper Caedaes … “Exuse me, would you like me to have a look at your animal?”  asks the Goblin.



Turning away from the Speaker, Salina looks to the gobln "hmmm, you lot have a bad reputation" she states matter-of-factly, "and I warn you that I can handle anything you can throw at me. While that may be true I also know what it is like to be persecuted"  she turns her head, bequeathing the Speaker with a withering stare. Turning back to the goblin she continues "If you can help my beast, then a friend you'll be. My name is Salina" she says, slapping her chest in the traditional Talenta Halfling greeting.


----------



## Urko (Jun 21, 2005)

*Kaelendor*



			
				Thail said:
			
		

> "...I'm interested to know how Aeranal life differs to our own..."





Kaelendor silently considers his guide's question. _I've been here five years and it's still a mystery to me..._  Finally, he answers, in a dry, but resonant voice.  "That is a very complex question.  To make a start, I would say Aerenal is...quieter. As if to prove his point, they come across the dispute between the bride and her brother. Kaelendor is shocked at the brother's breach of decorum and surprised that Thail seems to take it so lightly. He still has trouble accepting the idea that these people are elves, just like him.  Such a transgression in Aerenal would no doubt result in exclusion from polite society, if not actual exile.  When Thail asks to stop and speak to them, Kaelendor nods his assent. "Do you require my assistance?" He is reluctant to intervene, but considers it good form to ask. Tystalol glances nervously back and forth between the his master and the furious bride.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 21, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Turning away from the Speaker, Salina looks to the gobln "hmmm, you lot have a bad reputation" she states matter-of-factly, "and I warn you that I can handle anything you can throw at me. While that may be true I also know what it is like to be persecuted"  she turns her head, bequeathing the Speaker with a withering stare. Turning back to the goblin she continues "If you can help my beast, then a friend you'll be. My name is Salina" she says, slapping her chest in the traditional Talenta Halfling greeting.




“I am Tuul Draar,”  says the goblin.  The Wasp lands and the goblin dismounts. He is similar in stature to Salina.  He makes eye contact with the clawfoot, “What is his name?”  The goblin then repeats the clawfoot's name in a sing-songy tone as he approaches.

Tuul Draar examines the its limb, turning clawfoot's name into a chant. The chant stops suddenly and the dino jumps back, away from the goblin. The mount clearly has full movement back, but it seems leery of the goblin. Tuul Draar chuckles at its reaction.

Keeper Caedaes speaks up, “Now will you be able to take your lizard around to the back, where the rest of them are kept?"


----------



## reedu21 (Jun 21, 2005)

Jhonas thanks the stable-boy and tosses him a Sovereign on the way out.  He proceeds around the corral to rent a tent, using all his charm <<



Spoiler



Diplomacy +5


>> to get the best location still available, preferrably far away from the livestock.  Afterward he makes his way to Trader's Row to see what kinds of goods are available and to find out more about this wedding <<



Spoiler



Gather Information +3


>>.

Jhonas continues his conversations with Carver, "So whadaya do, Carver?  And what brings ya to Valenar?"


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 21, 2005)

"Thankyou Minister, but it is not your place." Thail approaches Vylea, "Is there anything I can help you with honoured bride, surely on such a day which should be devoted to you there is no need for such unpleasantness."


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 21, 2005)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> "Thankyou Minister, but it is not your place." Thail approaches Vylea, "Is there anything I can help you with honoured bride, surely on such a day which should be devoted to you there is no need for such unpleasantness."




“What? Oh Thail. No, there is nothing you can…”,  she stops speaking as realization dawns on her face. 
“Yes, there is something you can do for me Thail. I need you to stand in for my brother at the introduction ceremony tonight. You would be the perfect substitute because your ancestor was brother to my ancestor.”  
She smiles radiantly at Thial.


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2005)

reedu21 said:
			
		

> Jhonas thanks the stable-boy and tosses him a Sovereign on the way out.  He proceeds around the corral to rent a tent, using all his charm <<
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Well, when Bim died, I tried to take over his shop, but I'm not good with business numbers, and people seemed put off with me for some reason.  I didn't have anything tying me to the islands, so when the shop fell, I set out to explore a bit.  Dove and I have gotten around a lot since then, mostly me just walking along from town to town, looking for a purpose to it all."  He signs, or at least physicaly appears to.  "How about you Jhonas?  What brings you this way?"


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 22, 2005)

reedu21 said:
			
		

> Jhonas thanks the stable-boy and tosses him a Sovereign on the way out.  He proceeds around the corral to rent a tent, using all his charm <<
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jhonas gets a fair campsite <<



Spoiler



7+5=12


>>

At the East end of traders row, there is an Elven Bowyer, who they say is one of the finest Bowyer’s in Valenar. There are 2 weapon-smiths, 2 armor-smiths, a human expert saddle, harness, and barding maker. There is a gnome selling flutes & whistles, a couple of “watering-holes”, and several wandering food vendors. The Tower Tent has fine goods, and at the west end of Traders Row there is a tent displaying many of the gifts to the Bride & Groom.

Most of the finished goods are in the southern quarter. The Northern Quarter focuses more on personal service: Specialily prepared foods, & tailored clothing. There are sweat-lodges, baths, and Talenta massage. Soaps & Perfumes can also be found there.

Most of this you find out from an elf who is happy to keep talking as long as you keep buying the drinks <<



Spoiler



Gather Info 18+3=21


>> “You no wats rong with the Elvs, frend? They think to much about the past, its all about what the ancestors did. Do Yu know wat MY ancestor did? He raised the alarm when the warbands were under attack. Do Yu know wat else he did? Nither does anyone else. They can’t even tell me if he survived the battle. All I know is that they won the battle because of his warning. How do I live up to that? Thats just dum luck. Nstead of looking at the past elves shold be lookin at the future. Don’t you think?”<<



Spoiler



Anything in particular you want to know?


>>


----------



## Bront (Jun 22, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Jhonas gets a fair campsite <<
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"You know, maybe you need to research more into the history of your estemed ancestor.  Sometimes with great research you can find out many thing that happened in the past.  Especialy since you elves are so long lived.  I'd bet that with a little work you could find out all sorts of great things your ancestor did.  Or if he died.  Um, if he died, does that mean that you're supposed to try to die in battle two?  I never understood that aspect of Elven culture, but then this is the first time I've ever been in contact with them so closely."  Carver smiles, thinking perhaps he's found a new aspect of life for this poor elf to look forward to.  "But what do you know of the ancestors of the elves involved in the wedding?  I'd love to hear if they are playing out an ancient act of love or if it is true love come to pass.  That is why you elves get married right?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 22, 2005)

*Sarina Talenta Halfling Rogue*



			
				MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Keeper Caedaes speaks up, “Now will you be able to take your lizard around to the back, where the rest of them are kept?"



Sarina turns her back on the Keeper and nods at Tuul Draar "Thank you, what do I owe you for the service? In my line of work it doesn't pay to owe someone. It can be dangerous to my health" she states simply, eyeballing the goblin "you think they're goin to let you through this gate? Not a chance, c'mon I'll walk with you around to the back. We can discuss your fee on the way". She mounts up on the slightly agitated Clawfoot stroking it's next she whispers "ssshhhh boy, it's good" over and over until it calms down. With a look over her shoulder and a rude gesture thrown at the Keeper she heads off down the road towards the back gate. "Interesting ride you have there Tuul. must be quite a story about how you tamed it eh?" she says over her shoulder as the Clawfoot kicks up a cloud of dust.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 22, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Sarina turns her back on the Keeper and nods at Tuul Draar "Thank you, what do I owe you for the service? In my line of work it doesn't pay to owe someone. It can be dangerous to my health" she states simply, eyeballing the goblin "you think they're goin to let you through this gate? Not a chance, c'mon I'll walk with you around to the back. We can discuss your fee on the way". She mounts up on the slightly agitated Clawfoot stroking it's next she whispers "ssshhhh boy, it's good" over and over until it calms down. With a look over her shoulder and a rude gesture thrown at the Keeper she heads off down the road towards the back gate.




Keeper Caedaes turns to Thaean Kethir and says "Someone should keep an eye on those two". while pointing at the Goblin and Halfling


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 22, 2005)

Thail will be unable to keep the look of shock from his face, at least momentarily.

 "That's a great honour, Vylea - Are you sure I'm worthy... I have no family of my own so you might need to tell me what's involved".
[sblock]
Shiva is put a little off-balance by the request and instantly sees visions of all that could go wrong, however there is no easy way out for her - at least not without giving leave of this persona for a while. Reluctantly she'll try and go along with it...
[/sblock]


----------



## reedu21 (Jun 22, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "How about you Jhonas?  What brings you this way?"




"Well, I was fightin' in Karrnath when the Mourning happened.  With no home ta go back to or even ta fight for anymore, I didn't know what to do.  I needed ta get outta Karrnath, though, so I took Eyre Night from a Karrnathi nobleman and headed south.  Eventually I made it here and it seemed as good a place as any to settle down.  Now I just see the sights and work when I need to."



			
				MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> “You no wats rong with the Elvs, frend? They think to much about the past, its all about what the ancestors did. Do Yu know wat MY ancestor did? He raised the alarm when the warbands were under attack. Do Yu know wat else he did? Nither does anyone else. They can’t even tell me if he survived the battle. All I know is that they won the battle because of his warning. How do I live up to that? Thats just dum luck. Nstead of looking at the past elves shold be lookin at the future. Don’t you think?”






			
				Bront said:
			
		

> "You know, maybe you need to research more into the history of your estemed ancestor. Sometimes with great research you can find out many thing that happened in the past. Especialy since you elves are so long lived. I'd bet that with a little work you could find out all sorts of great things your ancestor did. Or if he died. Um, if he died, does that mean that you're supposed to try to die in battle two? I never understood that aspect of Elven culture, but then this is the first time I've ever been in contact with them so closely."  Carver smiles, thinking perhaps he's found a new aspect of life for this poor elf to look forward to.  "But what do you know of the ancestors of the elves involved in the wedding? I'd love to hear if they are playing out an ancient act of love or if it is true love come to pass. That is why you elves get married right?"




Jhonas is amused by Carver's attitude, so he drinks deeply and lets him speak, anxious to hear the Elf's response.



			
				MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> <<
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[SBLOCK]Mainly just looking for more info on the wedding.  Who's involved, anything unusual about it, that sort of thing.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 22, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Sarina turns her back on the Keeper and nods at Tuul Draar "Thank you, what do I owe you for the service? In my line of work it doesn't pay to owe someone. It can be dangerous to my health" she states simply, eyeballing the goblin "you think they're goin to let you through this gate? Not a chance, c'mon I'll walk with you around to the back. We can discuss your fee on the way". She mounts up on the slightly agitated Clawfoot stroking it's next she whispers "ssshhhh boy, it's good" over and over until it calms down. With a look over her shoulder and a rude gesture thrown at the Keeper she heads off down the road towards the back gate. "Interesting ride you have there Tuul. must be quite a story about how you tamed it eh?" she says over her shoulder as the Clawfoot kicks up a cloud of dust.




Tuul Draar responds, “I didn’t mend the animal just for you, I did it to upset the elf. Normally I would require an arm & a leg in payment, but if you would arrange “approved” entry then I would consider us even.”  It is tough for Sarina to tell how much the goblin is kidding, and how much is serious. “My companion’s name is Rhokal, it was not difficult for the two of us to come to an understanding. He has served me well for some time now.”

As they come up to the back gate, Sarina recognizes the halfling on guard duty. His name is Bartol and he recruits Talenta warriors for the Blademarks’ Guild. He has given her a couple of free-lance jobs in the past. “Sarina,”  Bartol calls out, “What bring you out this way?”


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 22, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Keeper Caedaes turns to Thaean Kethir and says "Someone should keep an eye on those two". while pointing at the Goblin and Halfling




Thaean nods to Keeper Caedaes, "indeed we should," he says in agreement, "perhaps I should return to the ceremonies now, make sure my brother doesn't have himself in knots."  He gestures to another elven warrior to take his place, clasping arms with the Keeper he makes his way into the center of the settlement, towards the wedding ceremonies.  He'll keep an eye out for any of the respective outsiders he has seen enter, particularly the talenta and the goblin, _although I am more curious about them, than cautious._


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 23, 2005)

*Salina Talenta Halfling Rogue*



			
				MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> “Sarina,”  Bartol calls out, “What bring you out this way?”



The halfling winks at Tuul "you just leave this to me friend" she says in a whisper out the side of her mouth. Pulling her Clawfoot to a halt in front of Bartol the diminuitive halfling slides off the saddle and thumps the male halfling in the arm "It is good to see you friend Bartol"  she bellows before launching into her sorry tale of how she came to be wandering Valenar "...and that sees me here with my good friend Tuul" she indicates the goblin with a sweep of her hand "very reliable that one, and knows his way around animals" she says conspiratorily to Bartol "keep it quiet though, don't want it going to his head".

"So, where should we tether our beasts, we've been a long time on the road and we need to wash this dust from our parched throats"


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 23, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "You know, maybe you need to research more into the history of your estemed ancestor.  Sometimes with great research you can find out many thing that happened in the past.  Especialy since you elves are so long lived.  I'd bet that with a little work you could find out all sorts of great things your ancestor did.  Or if he died.  Um, if he died, does that mean that you're supposed to try to die in battle two?  I never understood that aspect of Elven culture, but then this is the first time I've ever been in contact with them so closely."  Carver smiles, thinking perhaps he's found a new aspect of life for this poor elf to look forward to.  "But what do you know of the ancestors of the elves involved in the wedding?  I'd love to hear if they are playing out an ancient act of love or if it is true love come to pass.  That is why you elves get married right?"




OOC All [sblock] First I will include some general common knowledge about the wedding. Tonight (in game time) is the formal introduction. Then Day 2 is the archery tournament. Day 3 is the Mounted Archery Race. Day 4 is the handfasting ceremony. There may be some additional gatherings that take place, but this is the general plan.[/sblock]

The elf goes quiet at Carvers question. He seems to come to a decision, and so speaks, “You are ‘xactly right. That’s jus wat this whole Wedding is about. The Ancestor of the Bride and the Ancestor of the groom were promised to marry each other. 

Less than an hour before their historic handfasting, Hobgoblins attacked. The groom rallied both warbands and drove back the monsters. Unfortunately the groom was fatally wounded… 

In the back… 

with one of his own arrows. 

Some claim a goblin could have picked up an arrow he had fired and shot it back at him, but  there are many rumors about that day...

So this wedding is meant to make up for the one that never happened."


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 23, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> The halfling winks at Tuul "you just leave this to me friend" she says in a whisper out the side of her mouth. Pulling her Clawfoot to a halt in front of Bartol the diminuitive halfling slides off the saddle and thumps the male halfling in the arm "It is good to see you friend Bartol"  she bellows before launching into her sorry tale of how she came to be wandering Valenar "...and that sees me here with my good friend Tuul" she indicates the goblin with a sweep of her hand "very reliable that one, and knows his way around animals" she says conspiratorily to Bartol "keep it quiet though, don't want it going to his head".
> 
> "So, where should we tether our beasts, we've been a long time on the road and we need to wash this dust from our parched throats"




"Whoa there Sarina," says Bartol, "I could get you in easily, might cost you a few hours of guard duty, but these elves keep their noses so high in the air that Talenta all look alike to them. Yet even they will notice if I just let a Goblin in."

"I bare a gift for the Bride and Groom" Tuul speaks up.

"What you got there sport?" 

Tuul holds up a waterskin, "I have purest of water, drawn from an Oasis in the Blade Desert." 

Bartol looks thoughtful, he turns and scans to bustle going on within the fence, then spots who he is looking for an waves them over. A Talenta Shamaness walks up, Bartol explains, and she politely asks to examine the gift. She holds the waterskin while humming to herself, then she turns to look at Tuul. "There is nothing more precious than water in the desert, I accept your gift on behalf of Vylea & Thondraes."

"Well now that that's official, let's see if we can get you settled in."

Sarina <<



Spoiler



Once Sarina has a chance to settle in and freshen up, Bartol asks if she would take guard duty, at the tent with the wedding gifts. He also makes sure she is aware of the "No Bloodshed" rule.


>>


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 23, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Thaean nods to Keeper Caedaes, "indeed we should," he says in agreement, "perhaps I should return to the ceremonies now, make sure my brother doesn't have himself in knots."  He gestures to another elven warrior to take his place, clasping arms with the Keeper he makes his way into the center of the settlement, towards the wedding ceremonies.  He'll keep an eye out for any of the respective outsiders he has seen enter, particularly the talenta and the goblin, _although I am more curious about them, than cautious._




Thaen finds his brother truly is in knots, as the tailor goes through the final fitting. Thondraes says to the tailor, "Be careful with those needles, the "no blood shed" tradition applies to you as well. Ah Thaen, you are back, how goes the celebration?"


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 23, 2005)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> Thail will be unable to keep the look of shock from his face, at least momentarily.
> 
> "That's a great honour, Vylea - Are you sure I'm worthy... I have no family of my own so you might need to tell me what's involved".
> [sblock]
> ...




"Oh, I am sure you will do fine Thail." Vylea reasures him, "just be at the Central Pavilion, wearing your best, in two hours." Then she heads off to complete her preparations.


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> OOC All [sblock] First I will include some general common knowledge about the wedding. Tonight (in game time) is the formal introduction. Then Day 2 is the archery tournament. Day 3 is the Mounted Archery Race. Day 4 is the handfasting ceremony. There may be some additional gatherings that take place, but this is the general plan.[/sblock]
> 
> The elf goes quiet at Carvers question. He seems to come to a decision, and so speaks, “You are ‘xactly right. That’s jus wat this whole Wedding is about. The Ancestor of the Bride and the Ancestor of the groom were promised to marry each other.
> 
> ...



"That is an incredable story.  I sure hope that this wedding goes better than the last one.  You know, you tell a great story.  I wonder if you had an ancestor who was a great troubador, for you sure seem to fill that bill well"  Carver has a few questions he decides not to ask, and instead hopes to build up the poor man's self esteme.

Carver says quietly to Jhonas "I think I understand now why they were upset over the arival of that goblin on the wasp.".

"You know Carver, you don't need to tell others every time you obseve something." A quiet voice eminating from Carver's back says.  "You might learn somthing if you just sat and listened occasionaly."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 23, 2005)

*Sarina Talenta Halfling Rogue*

After settling in the mounts, and freshening up (including catching a quick bite to eat) Salina pulls Tuul aside "Look it's been a pleasure and all, and I believe my debt is now paid to you, but in doing so I have earned another debt. You must excuse me my friend for I have pulled gaurd duty for a couple of hours in payment for our being allowed entry, and, as I said previously, I always pay my debts. We may meet again later, goodbye". With a wave Salina looks around to see if she can easily spot the wedding tent and moves off towards the centre of the field. "No bloodshed, yeah, yeah" she mutters "Nothing wrong with dealing a few bruises though" she says with a grin.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 23, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "That is an incredable story.  I sure hope that this wedding goes better than the last one.  You know, you tell a great story.  I wonder if you had an ancestor who was a great troubador, for you sure seem to fill that bill well"  Carver has a few questions he decides not to ask, and instead hopes to build up the poor man's self esteme.
> 
> Carver says quietly to Jhonas "I think I understand now why they were upset over the arival of that goblin on the wasp.".




"A Goblin arrived on a Wasp?" Says the elf in shock. "Umm,  'xcuse me I just rembered something I need to do."  He says looking slightly ill. He then rushes out of the tent.


----------



## reedu21 (Jun 23, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Carver says quietly to Jhonas "I think I understand now why they were upset over the arival of that goblin on the wasp.".
> 
> "You know Carver, you don't need to tell others every time you obseve something." A quiet voice eminating from Carver's back says.  "You might learn somthing if you just sat and listened occasionaly."




Jhonas momentarily considers following the Elf, but the second voice emanating from Carver intrigues him more.  "What's that, Carver?  What's that voice?"


----------



## Ferrix (Jun 23, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Thaen finds his brother truly is in knots, as the tailor goes through the final fitting. Thondraes says to the tailor, "Be careful with those needles, the "no blood shed" tradition applies to you as well. Ah Thaen, you are back, how goes the celebration?"




"Things are in order, or enough so.  We've had quite the odd arrival of guests, none I've seen before.  The strangest being a goblin riding a wasp," he says with a chuckle.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 23, 2005)

Flashing his most charming smile, "I'll not let you down"

Figuring she's got about 3/4 hour to herself, Thail goes in search of the new warforged, but keeps a very careful eye on the time.

EDIT: But then Thail remembers he has other duties...

"Minister Kaelendor, we'd best get you to the Central Pavillion."


----------



## Bront (Jun 23, 2005)

reedu21 said:
			
		

> Jhonas momentarily considers following the Elf, but the second voice emanating from Carver intrigues him more.  "What's that, Carver?  What's that voice?"




"Oh, that's Dove."   He pulls out an ornately crafted mourningstar, looking exceptional in both form and function.  "I crafted him a while ago.  I needed a companion and managed to imbue my weapon with one.  He's usualy pretty quiet unless you talk to him.  I think he understands people better than I do though."

"Pleasure to meet you Jhonas" says a voice eminating from the weapon.  "Don't mind Carver, he's a bit of a lunk head, but he's a great guy."

You'd swear Carver was blushing from his body language "I'm sorry, he can be a bit direct at times."


----------



## reedu21 (Jun 23, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Oh, that's Dove."   He pulls out an ornately crafted mourningstar, looking exceptional in both form and function.  "I crafted him a while ago. I needed a companion and managed to imbue my weapon with one. He's usualy pretty quiet unless you talk to him. I think he understands people better than I do though."
> 
> "Pleasure to meet you Jhonas" says a voice eminating from the weapon.  "Don't mind Carver, he's a bit of a lunk head, but he's a great guy."
> 
> You'd swear Carver was blushing from his body language "I'm sorry, he can be a bit direct at times."




"Well, hey there Dove.  I'm not sure how I'd feel 'bout my weapons talkin' ta me, but it's nice ta have a loyal companion."  Almost on cue, a previously unseen toad pokes its head up out of Jhonas' pocket and croaks at him.  Oddly, he croaks back at it.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 24, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> "Things are in order, or enough so.  We've had quite the odd arrival of guests, none I've seen before.  The strangest being a goblin riding a wasp," he says with a chuckle.




“Ugh, I can't believe one of them would show up here. There was something else I wanted to talk to you about brother. I was thinking that we should have an “additional prize” to the Mounted Archery Race. Whoever comes in second, behind me of course, we allow them to ride with the Honor Guard after the handfasting. What do you think?”


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2005)

reedu21 said:
			
		

> "Well, hey there Dove.  I'm not sure how I'd feel 'bout my weapons talkin' ta me, but it's nice ta have a loyal companion."  Almost on cue, a previously unseen toad pokes its head up out of Jhonas' pocket and croaks at him.  Oddly, he croaks back at it.



"Dove tries to keep me on the right path.  He's supprisingly much more world savy than I, and he means well.  Dove, try not to spook all the other guests by talking to much please."  Carver nods as if something was said to him and puts the mourningstar away.  "What is your familiar's name?"

Somewhat absentmindedly, Carver asks "What events are happening today?  I don't want to miss anything."


----------



## reedu21 (Jun 24, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Dove tries to keep me on the right path. He's supprisingly much more world savy than I, and he means well. Dove, try not to spook all the other guests by talking to much please."  Carver nods as if something was said to him and puts the mourningstar away.  "What is your familiar's name?"
> 
> Somewhat absentmindedly, Carver asks "What events are happening today?  I don't want to miss anything."




Though he felt that the Warforged was honest and amiable, Jhonas didn't want to reveal overmuch about himself (or Sol) so soon, so he was glad when Carver moved on. "I think someone said there'd be some sort of introductions today.  Lets head over ta the central paviliion."  Jhonas tosses back the rest of his drink and leaves the tavern tent.


----------



## Bront (Jun 24, 2005)

reedu21 said:
			
		

> Though he felt that the Warforged was honest and amiable, Jhonas didn't want to reveal overmuch about himself (or Sol) so soon, so he was glad when Carver moved on. "I think someone said there'd be some sort of introductions today.  Lets head over ta the central paviliion."  Jhonas tosses back the rest of his drink and leaves the tavern tent.




Carver nods and walks with Jhonas over to the central pavilion.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 24, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> After settling in the mounts, and freshening up (including catching a quick bite to eat) Salina pulls Tuul aside "Look it's been a pleasure and all, and I believe my debt is now paid to you, but in doing so I have earned another debt. You must excuse me my friend for I have pulled gaurd duty for a couple of hours in payment for our being allowed entry, and, as I said previously, I always pay my debts. We may meet again later, goodbye". With a wave Salina looks around to see if she can easily spot the wedding tent and moves off towards the centre of the field. "No bloodshed, yeah, yeah" she mutters "Nothing wrong with dealing a few bruises though" she says with a grin.




Sarina arrives at the gift tent; it is off the promenade where the bride’s camp meets the guest camp. The halfling on duty is pleased to see her. “I’m so glad you are here, I was afraid I would miss the Introduction Ceremony.”  

Sarina steps into the tent and notices it is well lit with everburning torches, and the air is much cooler than outside. “Nice in here, isn’t it?” comments the other halfling. “That’s because they keep the cake in here.” She points to what looks like an ivory sculpture, until you look closely and see it is made of sugar. “The tent is enchanted to keep the air cool, and to keep away ants.”

“People are welcome to come in and look at the gifts, but no touching, especially not the cake. Don’t work too hard.”  With that the other Halfling leaves.

There are many gifts for the couple including, a matched set of compound longbows, Tuul’s waterskin, some rose and jasmine perfume, a wooden carving of a Valenar Warrior on a Horse, two antique daggers (one full sized the other a “lady’s dagger”), a bottle of fine wine, etched crystal goblets, several promissory notes for various livestock, ect. 

This seems to be a quiet time of day, only a couple of people come by to look at the gifs. During a moment when no one is inside, Sarina takes a look outside the tent. She happens to notice an elf walking by with a multi-colored flask. She recognizes the flask immediately, there can’t be two out there that ugly.  It belonged to one of the other guards who died defending the caravan.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 24, 2005)

*Salina Talenta Halfling Rogue*



			
				MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Salina takes a look outside the tent. She happens to notice an elf walking by with a multi-colored flask. She recognizes the flask immediately, there can’t be two out there that ugly.  It belonged to one of the other guards who died defending the caravan.




"Damn" Salina spits "I'd recognise that ugly whiskey flask of Trethen's anywhere" she takes half-a-dozen steps out of the tent before looking over her shoulder at the piles of gifts "I always pays me debts" she mutters with a scowl, watching the man work his way through the crowd "but I'll have you, mark my words stranger" she snarls her eyes darting about the clearing immediately surrounding the tent.

[sblock]She quickly scours the area looking for someone (a child maybe?) who she can slip a couple of coins to and get to follow the man. At the same time she is not wandering far from the tent and is keeping half an eye on its contents. If she finds someone she will offer them 2gp to tail the man and find out where he is camping. The tail is to meet her in 2 hours back here at the wedding tent[/sblock]


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 24, 2005)

As Salina scans the crowd she notices a young half-breed (half-elf) boy, as she is about to get his attention she notices Tuul walking allong the Promenade.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 25, 2005)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> Flashing his most charming smile, "I'll not let you down"
> 
> Figuring she's got about 3/4 hour to herself, Thail goes in search of the new warforged, but keeps a very careful eye on the time.
> 
> ...




Thail finds that, helping Minister Kaelendor get settled in takes longer that she expected, so that once she is free, she has to rush to be ready herself.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 25, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Carver nods and walks with Jhonas over to the central pavilion.




They arrive early. The Central Pavilion is an elegant dome which the Talenta set up over a shallow hollow, so the interior is quite spacious. The guests sit on pillows provided at the entrance. This allows the short platform at the northern side to look more significant. At the moment people are wildly spread out within the tent, but it will probably start filling up soon.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 25, 2005)

*The Introduction Ceremony*

The Grand Pavilion slowly becomes more crowded. A small half-elven boy sits near Carver. In front of Carver and Jhonas sit a human and an elf, both dressed as craftsmen. They are discussing their chances in the archery contest tomorrow.

Keeper Caedaes enters first, he asks a blessing of the ancestors. He begins to talk about how much it must please the ancestors, that these two are undoing the tragedy of the past. Then he introduces the groom *Thondraes Kethir* and his honor guard, starting with *Thaean Kethir*

The human craftsman asks the elf with him “Is it true that the groom’s ancestor’s brother is the one who killed him?”

The elven crafts man shakes his head. “The groom’s ancestor did not have a brother. The Aerialua Clan, which is the bride’s family, believe that the _groom’s brother’s ancestor_, who inherited the warband when Thondraes’an died was the culprit.”

Keeper Caedaes introduces the bride *Vylea Aerialua* and her honor guard, starting with *Thail Erialua*. The groom and his honor guard look shocked at this development.

The elven craftsman chuckles, “The Kethir clan, on the other hand, believes that Vylea’an’s brother Thail’an was the guilty one.”

“Who do you think did it?” the human asks.

“I am still suspicious of the goblinoids”, answers the elf.

An Aerenal Elf then gives a speech which is quite moving to those who understand the archaic elven tongue. Keeper Caedaes finishes with a wish that everyone enjoy the celebration, but keep to the truce.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 26, 2005)

Thail stands fairly painfully to attention, all too aware that her cover could be blown if she makes too much of a faux pas with all the attention on her.

In addition he doesn't want to do anything to upset Vylea further, as truth be told - he's quite fond of her.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 27, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> As Salina scans the crowd she notices a young half-breed (half-elf) boy, as she is about to get his attention she notices Tuul walking allong the Promenade.



 Signalling to Tuul she beckons the goblin over "Look friend Tuul, I wonder if you can do me a small favour? See that man over there", she says indicating the retreating mans back "I need to find out where he is staying and it's very important that he doesn't know that I know where he is staying. Do you think you could follow him for awhile for me and let me know where he is camped? As you know I take debt very responsibly and have another hour or two of gaurd duty remaining, and of course I would not ask you to do this for me without receiving proper recompense. How about if you do this for me I get dinner for us? the small halfling girl syas with a smile and a wink.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 27, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Signalling to Tuul she beckons the goblin over "Look friend Tuul, I wonder if you can do me a small favour? See that man over there", she says indicating the retreating mans back "I need to find out where he is staying and it's very important that he doesn't know that I know where he is staying. Do you think you could follow him for awhile for me and let me know where he is camped? As you know I take debt very responsibly and have another hour or two of gaurd duty remaining, and of course I would not ask you to do this for me without receiving proper recompense. How about if you do this for me I get dinner for us? the small halfling girl says with a smile and a wink.




Tuul agrees to the deal and heads off after the elf.

About an hour later Bartol comes by, "I hope you don't mind that I stuck you with guard duty during the ceremony. I figured you wouldn't care about missing Keeper Caedaes' speach."  He then brings her up-to-date on all the wedding gosip. After that he leaves to continue his rounds. 

Once the ceremony ends the gift tent becomes quite busy with people viewing the gifts. Salina's releif arrives at about sunset. Tuul show up a couple of minutes later. "I will show you his tent, we must move quietly." He leads you to a tent in the groom's camp. Tuul turns to say something to you, but does not keep his voice low enough. An elf calls out "Who's there."  Tuul waves Salina to stay put, then stands up strait, and runs off. The elf calls out, "Stop him."  and chases after the goblin, unaware that Salina is there.

Thaean [sblock] Thaean you are now chasing a goblin through the groom's camp. [/sblock]


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 27, 2005)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> Thail stands fairly painfully to attention, all too aware that her cover could be blown if she makes too much of a faux pas with all the attention on her.
> 
> In addition he doesn't want to do anything to upset Vylea further, as truth be told - he's quite fond of her.




Thial [sblock] No one seems to supect that Thail is not who he says he is, but he did get some dark looks from the groom's honor guard. 

Thial will have a 1 hour "watch" tonight of the bride's camp. You may choose which hour. [/sblock]


----------



## Bront (Jun 27, 2005)

"Jhonas, is the truce of the elves realy that fragile that they have to be reminded to keep it at every notice?  Why do the elves here always fight?  I remember reading that many other elves are more likely students and scholars and not as intent on fighting as those of Valenar."  Carver inquires.


----------



## reedu21 (Jun 27, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Jhonas, is the truce of the elves realy that fragile that they have to be reminded to keep it at every notice? Why do the elves here always fight? I remember reading that many other elves are more likely students and scholars and not as intent on fighting as those of Valenar."  Carver inquires.




"I guess when ya live so long ya gotta find sumptin ta do.  I'd probly go crazy, too, if everything was 'his ancestor did this' and 'my ancestor did that'.  But, I tell ya what, it's fun to watch as long as they ain't fightin' you."

Jhonas stands and stretches after sitting through the ceremony.  "Well, let's see what kinds of goodies their gettin'.  I betchya yer carvin' is one of the nicer gifts."  Jhonas heads towards the gift tent.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 27, 2005)

reedu21 said:
			
		

> "I guess when ya live so long ya gotta find sumptin ta do.  I'd probly go crazy, too, if everything was 'his ancestor did this' and 'my ancestor did that'.  But, I tell ya what, it's fun to watch as long as they ain't fightin' you."
> 
> Jhonas stands and stretches after sitting through the ceremony.  "Well, let's see what kinds of goodies their gettin'.  I betchya yer carvin' is one of the nicer gifts."  Jhonas heads towards the gift tent.




When you get to the gift tent you see a extra-petite femail Talenta warrior guarding the entrance. It is about an hour till sunset. <<



Spoiler



Continuity? What's that?


>>


----------



## Bront (Jun 27, 2005)

reedu21 said:
			
		

> "I guess when ya live so long ya gotta find sumptin ta do.  I'd probly go crazy, too, if everything was 'his ancestor did this' and 'my ancestor did that'.  But, I tell ya what, it's fun to watch as long as they ain't fightin' you."
> 
> Jhonas stands and stretches after sitting through the ceremony.  "Well, let's see what kinds of goodies their gettin'.  I betchya yer carvin' is one of the nicer gifts."  Jhonas heads towards the gift tent.



Carver actualy chuckles (is that what that gravely noise is?) and nods in agreement.  "Yes, I think there is some truth to that."

Carver accompanies Jhonas to the gift tent.  He acknowledges the small halfling as he enters, wondering if his carving is getting any attention at all.  Usually he just gives them away or simply leaves them, but he has never had a chance to find out if others actualy think his work is any good.

OOC: [sblock] Since Carver is not very skilled at carving, but has good tools and is generaly good at crafting, I'm not sure exactly how good the carving is.  It should be one of his better ones (he never takes a 10, always rolls for them) as he was hoping to impress the elves and give a suitable gift, so my guess is he at least hit a DC 20.  If he happened to roll a 20 on it, he hits a DC 25 (and rolled a 20), but I'm not going to assume hitting a 20 on anything, even a simple RP carving.[/sblock]


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 27, 2005)

Thail will choose the midnight hour as his watch, in the meantime he'll go and take a look at the gifts.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 27, 2005)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> Thail will choose the midnight hour as his watch, in the meantime he'll go and take a look at the gifts.




When you get to the gift tent you see a extra-petite femail Talenta warrior guarding the entrance. Also there are the warforged and the human you noticed at the gate this morning. It is about an hour till sunset. 

OOC <<



Spoiler



If you want to have the PC's all meet that is o.k. with me. Just be aware that there some significant time zone differences in our player locations. So if you ask someone a question, it may take a day to get the answer (except for Bront who, like his character, has no need for sleep.  )


>>


----------



## Bront (Jun 27, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> When you get to the gift tent you see a extra-petite femail Talenta warrior guarding the entrance. Also there are the warforged and the human you noticed at the gate this morning. It is about an hour till sunset.
> 
> OOC <<
> 
> ...



OOC: [sblock]No, I just have the Flurry of Posts (Ex) ability, and a job where I can post at. [/sblock]


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 28, 2005)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> Thail will choose the midnight hour as his watch,




During your watch you spot a human looking into the Aerialua Warband Horse Corral, in the center of the Bride's Camp.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jun 28, 2005)

*Salina Talenta Halfling Rogue*



			
				MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> The elf calls out, "Stop him."  and chases after the goblin, unaware that Salina is there.



Thanking the Host for the brave efforts of the goblin Salina surveys the camp site noting where the tents are set up, where the fire pit is, how many people seem to be using the camp and what level of security that camp site has. She also keeps a sharp eye out for the man with the flask, trying to judge which tent he uses as his own. Once she is satisfied that she has a good idea of how the camp is setup, and that she could negotiate the site in the dark, she retreats to the wedding tent hoping that Tuul managed to get away and will think to meet her back here. Afterall, she does owe him a dinner.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 28, 2005)

"Hoi there, what're you doing?" shouts Thail in a voice (hopefully) modulated to carry to the intruder, without disturbing the newlyweds.


----------



## Bront (Jun 28, 2005)

OOC: What time is the disturbance? and does anyone else here this?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 29, 2005)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> "Hoi there, what're you doing?" shouts Thail in a voice (hopefully) modulated to carry to the intruder, without disturbing the newlyweds.




The human turns to Thail (Shiva) and grins sheepishly, "Hey there. Name's Tannin. I need a few more measurements of the bride's horse, for the harness I'm making her for the handfasting ceremony."


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 29, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Thanking the Host for the brave efforts of the goblin Salina surveys the camp site noting where the tents are set up, where the fire pit is, how many people seem to be using the camp and what level of security that camp site has. She also keeps a sharp eye out for the man with the flask, trying to judge which tent he uses as his own. Once she is satisfied that she has a good idea of how the camp is setup, and that she could negotiate the site in the dark, she retreats to the wedding tent hoping that Tuul managed to get away and will think to meet her back here. Afterall, she does owe him a dinner.




Sarina identifies the tent with her “target”, but she is not fully prepared to question him yet. She carefully sneaks back to the public areas. As she reaches the promenade she spots Rhokal (the giant wasp) flying above the tents. He drops something, which Sarina catches easily. It is a note: 

_ Pick uP  DinnEr Bring  south EnD of  camP _

She goes to the Ghallanda Camp to get some food and while she is there, “borrows” some dark clothing from a laundry-line. Then she heads to the south end of the encampment. 

Near the fence there is a hedge. Standing within the hedge is Tuul. He beckons her in; she hesitates at first, and then enters. Hidden within the hedge is a 20’ diameter open space. “Stupid Elves,”  he says, “They don’t notice, these bushes were smaller when they set up camp.”

Once the two of you finish eating Tuul says, “Three times I help you, and Two times you repay me. This time I will set price.

I wish to tell you why I come here. My price; that you not tell anyone, what I tell you. Do you agree?”


----------



## Bront (Jun 29, 2005)

Carver points out to Jhonas "Looks like someone does like my carving.  I'm glad.  Usually I just leave them for anyone to take or leave after I give them to someone, so I never get to see anyone appreciate them."


----------



## solkan_uk (Jun 29, 2005)

Thail approaches the man, keeping a careful eye around in case this is some distraction, as much as he can while maintaining his awareness on other things he tries to appraise the man <<SENSE MOTIVE!!!!>>

Does his answer seem reasonable?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jun 29, 2005)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> Thail approaches the man, keeping a careful eye around in case this is some distraction, as much as he can while maintaining his awareness on other things he tries to appraise the man <<SENSE MOTIVE!!!!>>
> 
> Does his answer seem reasonable?




Well, he is an unescorted human, inside the camp of an elven warband,

But he is dressed like a craftsman and is carrying a measuring line,

But it is after midnight,

But the handfasting ceremony is in 2 1/2 days, so he might be working late to get it done in time

But still, something about him does not seem on the level, like he's not telling the whole truth. <<



Spoiler



You got a 24 on your sense motive check, I guess those exclamation marks really help


>>

You do not sense anyone else there waiting to ambush you. He does not seem to be armed.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 1, 2005)

Thaean chases after the goblin, calling for assistance, but the rest of the warband are still celebrating in another part of the camp. At first Tuul tries to loose the elf by running under tent ropes or through narrow spaces, but Thaean know this camp well and is able to surmount these obstacles. 

Tuul is fast and agile, but so is Thaean who is gaining ground. The goblin then stops and turns to face his pursuer. Thaean is sure he has the goblin cornered, until he steps into a sinkhole, coming up to his neck in mud. By the time he climbs out of the mud, the goblin is gone. <<



Spoiler



The goblin cast _soften earth and stone_ to create the sinkhole.


>>


Jhonas & Carver are at their campsite, later that evening, when two elves stop by and ask if they have seen a goblin.


----------



## Bront (Jul 1, 2005)

"Other than one riding a giant wasp when we entered, I have not seen one all day.  I did meat up with a tribe of them almost a month ago, and spent a day or two with them.  They were nice to me, especialy when I made them a fine sword as a thank you for letting me stay with them.  I don't know why everyone thinks that goblins are all trouble makers.  Isn't that racial predudice?" Carver asks the elves.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 1, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Other than one riding a giant wasp when we entered, I have not seen one all day.  I did meat up with a tribe of them almost a month ago, and spent a day or two with them.  They were nice to me, especialy when I made them a fine sword as a thank you for letting me stay with them.  I don't know why everyone thinks that goblins are all trouble makers.  Isn't that racial predudice?" Carver asks the elves.




The two elves look at each other, shake their heads, and move on to the next campsite.


----------



## Bront (Jul 1, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> The two elves look at each other, shake their heads, and move on to the next campsite.



Carver looks curiously over at Johnas "Was it something I said?"

He shrugs and goes back to carving his next project.


----------



## reedu21 (Jul 1, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Carver looks curiously over at Johnas "Was it something I said?"
> 
> He shrugs and goes back to carving his next project.




"I'm 'fraid they don't share yer opinion of goblins," Jhonas responds.  "Well, it's time fer me ta hit the sack.  Wanna be rested for the contest tomorrow," Jhonas says with a wink.

Jhonas wakes early and says to Carver, "I need ta handle sumptin private this mornin', Carver.  I'll catch up with ya later today, k?"

[SBLOCK]When Chen is out of sight, he will change into a young male half-elf, calling himself Nethidor.  He changes his clothing to match the current style among the merchant class in Valenar.  He will go looking for anyone with a masterwork crossbow that is away from the crowd.  He will cast Charm Person on him/her and, assuming it's successful, will ask to borrow his "friend's" bow for the competition.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 1, 2005)

A young, half-elf, crafter strolls along Trader’s Row. He’s looking to pick-up a crossbow to enter the archery contest. Unfortunately he is not having much luck; there are longbows, shortbows, recurved and composite bows, but not many crossbows at this elven wedding. Finally he notices one inside the harness maker’s booth. He is not much of an expert on crossbows, but it looks well made. 

As he walks up to the counter, a human apprentice comes over, “Master Tannin is not here at the moment, can I help you?”

Nethidor (the half-elf) tries to really put the charm on, but he can tell it is having no affect on the apprentice. He decides to try being direct. “I could not help but notice the fine crossbow there on the shelf…”
This does get a reaction from the apprentice, “Oh, you must with ‘The Crew’.  Master Tannin said you would be by to pick it up.” The apprentice hands the crossbow and a package of bolts to the half-elf.

Nethidor can hardly believe his luck. <<



Spoiler



the apprentice succeeded on his will save vs. charm, but failed his opposed diplomacy check


>> 
He does not wait around for luck to change, he heads off in case Master Tannin is due back soon.


----------



## reedu21 (Jul 1, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> This does get a reaction from the apprentice, “Oh, you must with ‘The Crew’.  Master Tannin said you would be by to pick it up.” The apprentice hands the crossbow and a package of bolts to the half-elf.
> 
> He does not wait around for luck to change, he heads off in case Master Tannin is due back soon.




"The Crew, huh," Nethidor thinks to himself, "sounds like it could be trouble.  Best to not be recognized."  The half-elf looks for a deserted corner, steps behind a tent, and a far different half-elven man, wearing the clothing of an experienced adventurer steps out.  His rapier is displayed prominently at his side and he carries a fine crossbow with (



Spoiler



what he hopes appears to be


) the confidence of an expert marksman as he makes his way toward the archery contest.

When he arrives to register he says, "Hello, my name is Shafer Whitehouse of Keth.  I'm here to enter the contest today."


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 1, 2005)

Thail rests his hand on the hilt of his sword and informs the man "I think you'd best return during the light of day, friend"  the last word is said earnestly to try and put the man at ease as Thail has no desire to provoke him, if he's doing legitimate business.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 1, 2005)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> Thail rests his hand on the hilt of his sword and informs the man "I think you'd best return during the light of day, friend"  the last word is said earnestly to try and put the man at ease as Thail has no desire to provoke him, if he's doing legitimate business.




"Sure, sure, don't want to cause any trouble."  says Tannin.

Thail escorts him back to the public camp.


----------



## Bront (Jul 1, 2005)

Overnight, Carver works on his new carving project.  He's only been doing it a few days, so he's not quite sure what it will be yet.  Right now, he's sure it's some kind of animal, but he's not sure what.  Carving through the night, he barely notices the change in lighting till Jhonas wakes up and starts talking.  Carver imediately puts away his carving, which is now strangely wasp shaped.



			
				reedu21 said:
			
		

> Jhonas wakes early and says to Carver, "I need ta handle sumptin private this mornin', Carver.  I'll catch up with ya later today, k?"



"OK, I'll see you at the contest.  I'm no good with these things, but figure I'll try anyway."

Carver will pull out his crossbow and tinker with it for a bit, making sure it's prepped and tweeked for the day.  Fairly sure they won't like it if he enchants it, he hopes that his workmanship is appreciated and that the fine balance will make up for his lack of skill.

Carver eventualy makes his way over to the registrar, trying this time to mind the lines.  When he gets up to the registrar, he says "Hi, my name is Carver Banderelli, and I'd like to sign up for the archery contest with my crossbow.  I crafted it myself, and have not enchanted it yet, so I believe is should be legal according to your rules."  He presents the registrar with his crossbow if he asks to see it.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 3, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> "I wish to tell you why I come here. My price; that you not tell anyone, what I tell you. Do you agree?”



"As long as your intentions are honourable and you have not come to start a war or assassinate someone then I think I can trust you, and you me" Salina says to the small goblin.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 3, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "As long as your intentions are honourable and you have not come to start a war or assassinate someone then I think I can trust you, and you me" Salina says to the small goblin.




You can tell by the expression on his face that Tuul is not happy that Salina limits her answer, however he nods his head in acknowledgement and begins to speak. 
Salina [sblock] Shame on you for looking if you aren't Salina. To be on the safe side I sent this info in an E-Mail to D20Dazza. [/sblock]Will you help me?


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 3, 2005)

*Salina Talenta Halfling Rogue*

Salina nods her head at the goblin "that is an honourable thing you do, how can I help?"


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 3, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Thaean chases after the goblin, calling for assistance, but the rest of the warband are still celebrating in another part of the camp. At first Tuul tries to loose the elf by running under tent ropes or through narrow spaces, but Thaean know this camp well and is able to surmount these obstacles.
> 
> Tuul is fast and agile, but so is Thaean who is gaining ground. The goblin then stops and turns to face his pursuer. Thaean is sure he has the goblin cornered, until he steps into a sinkhole, coming up to his neck in mud. By the time he climbs out of the mud, the goblin is gone. <<
> 
> ...




Pulling himself from the mud Thaean growls, he lost the trespassing goblin, a disgrace that such a creature could do such a thing to him.  _I will take that goblins head when I find him._  Pausing, he remembers the arrival of one such goblin earlier, remembering that it had gone around to the talenta entrance, he cleans himself off as best as he can, and goes in search of the talenta portion of the camp.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 4, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Salina nods her head at the goblin "that is an honourable thing you do, how can I help?"




Tonight, I think it best to let things quiet down. Once I spot the one I hunt, I will contact you.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 4, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Pulling himself from the mud Thaean growls, he lost the trespassing goblin, a disgrace that such a creature could do such a thing to him.  _I will take that goblins head when I find him._  Pausing, he remembers the arrival of one such goblin earlier, remembering that it had gone around to the talenta entrance, he cleans himself off as best as he can, and goes in search of the talenta portion of the camp.




Thaean wakes Bartol, and together they organize a search of the entire camp. The goblin is not found.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 4, 2005)

The archers gather in the Grand Pavilion. So far there are four entrants; an elven craftsman with a composite longbow, a human craftsman with a composite shortbow, a half-elf with a crossbow, and a warforged with a crossbow. 

Keeper Caedaes steps forward, “Does anyone else wish to enter the competition?”


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 4, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Thaean wakes Bartol, and together they organize a search of the entire camp. The goblin is not found.




Thaean will go about the stables in search of the odd giant insect mount, wasp or bee, whatever it was, asking if anyone has seen it.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 4, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Thaean will go about the stables in search of the odd giant insect mount, wasp or bee, whatever it was, asking if anyone has seen it.




You do not find any giant insects at any of the stables

<<



Spoiler



search 13, gather info 9


>>


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 4, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Tonight, I think it best to let things quiet down. Once I spot the one I hunt, I will contact you.



"You know where to find me, I myself have business this evening. I will talk with you on the morrow"  Salina slinks off into the dark. She finds a quiet out of the way place to change into the dark clothing she pilferred earlier and then she moves back to the camp of the man with the coloured flask.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 4, 2005)

*Thail* was almost finished his watch when a halfling messenger arrived. The messenger informed him to be on the lookout for a goblin. This goblin apparently caused some trouble for Thaean Kethir in the groom’s camp. Thail decides to head over to the groom’s camp for some answers. 

On the way over he spots a petite female Halfling, dressed in dark clothing, with soot on her face, sneaking into the groom’s camp. You think it is the same one you saw guarding the gifts earlier this evening. <<



Spoiler



Sarina’s charisma bonus +0, ranks in disguise 0, disguise roll: 5


>>

Salina can tell that the elven warrior spotted her. <<



Spoiler



Sarina does not notice anything unusual about the elven warrior


>>


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 5, 2005)

Seeing that she has been busted Salina takes off in the opposite direction as quickly as she can, looking for places to hide as she scampers


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 5, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> The archers gather in the Grand Pavilion. So far there are four entrants; an elven craftsman with a composite longbow, a human craftsman with a composite shortbow, a half-elf with a crossbow, and a warforged with a crossbow.
> 
> Keeper Caedaes steps forward, “Does anyone else wish to enter the competition?”




Keeper Caedaes continues, "Any who bests Thondraes Kethir shall be rewarded with an enchanted arrow. <<



Spoiler



+2 arrow, or +1 arrow with a +1 bonus special ability


>>
The one with the highest score shall receive a _special reward_"


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 5, 2005)

Thail is about to dismiss the halfling - it's not a goblin after all, and while she looks a little suspicious.. she's open minded.


> Seeing that she has been busted Salina takes off in the opposite direction as quickly as she can, looking for places to hide as she scampers



Seeing the halfing run off instantly sets of warning signals, and Thail dashes after, keeping a close eye on her, he should be able to catch her provided he can just keep her in sight.
He doesn't call out or anything, hoping to catch the halfling by (limited) suprise.
If he does catch up, he will attempt to grapple the halfing and question her.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 5, 2005)

Thail/Shiva chases after the halfling and quickly catches her <<



Spoiler



Shiva's base speed 30', Salina's base speed 20'


>>
She grabs the halfling's shoulder, while avoiding a punch from the halfling. Thail/Shiva pulls the Talenta woman to the ground and pins her, but only for a moment. 

Salina manages to escape the pin, but can't break free of the elven warrior.

It is a stalemate, Thail can't keep Salina pinned, Salina cannot escape the grapple. 
*OOC Thail/Shiva & Salina* [sblock]Shiva's grapple bonus of +6, kept beating Salina's of -1. Once "Pinned", Salina could use her Escape Artist skill (+8) to get unpinned, but then Shiva would succeed in pinning her again before Salina could use escape artist to get out of the grapple.

This would be as good a time as any for Thail to ask his questions. 

I gave Salina another spot check to see if Shiva's "wrestling style" might give away her disguise. No dice. Salina still does not notice anything unusual about Thail.[/sblock]


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 5, 2005)

"So little one, why'd you run?" hisses Thail while trying to pin her down.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 6, 2005)

*Salina Halfling rogue*



			
				solkan_uk said:
			
		

> "So little one, why'd you run?" hisses Thail while trying to pin her down.



"Cause I'm a gorgeous halfling who felt her virtues might be threatened by you" she says as she bats her eyelids, leans forward and kisses the elf fully on the lips and then attempts to bring her knee up into his groin.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 6, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> You do not find any giant insects at any of the stables
> 
> <<
> 
> ...




Thaean, begrudged, makes way for the archery tourney, hoping to catch a good show, although his eyes and ears are peeled incase that little bugger of a goblin or something else comes his way.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 6, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Cause I'm a gorgeous halfling who felt her virtues might be threatened by you" she says as she bats her eyelids, leans forward and kisses the elf fully on the lips and then attempts to bring her knee up into his groin.




Shiva does not fall for Salina's trick, and manages to protect Thail from some serious hurt.
*OOC Thail/Shiva & Salina* [sblock] Salina attempts to Feign, Salina's bluff check (12) vs. Shiva's Sense Motive + BaB check (16). Feign fails, they continue to grapple. Salina attempts an attack (14) vs. Thail (AC 17) attack fails.[/sblock]
Salina is now pinned and it is Thail's action.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 6, 2005)

nothing to see here


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 6, 2005)

"Nice try, I'll have to remember that one, so what are you after - stealing something?"


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 6, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Shiva does not fall for Salina's trick, and manages to protect Thail from some serious hurt.
> 
> Salina is now pinned and it is Thail's action.




Vaerkes Aerialua does not know how they expect her to go searching for "some goblin" in the middle of the night, and still help Vylea get ready in the morning. No one said it would be easy being part of the bride's honor guard. As she comes around a corner she spots Thail wrestling with a tiny halfling woman. "What's going on here?"

OOC <<



Spoiler



rolled another "wandering monster" (25) Bride’s warband guard


>>


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 7, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Vaerkes Aerialua does not know how they expect her to go searching for "some goblin" in the middle of the night, and still help Vylea get ready in the morning. No one said it would be easy being part of the bride's honor guard. As she comes around a corner she spots Thail wrestling with a tiny halfling woman. "What's going on here?"




Vaerkes helps Thail get control of Salina. The two of them are at a loss about what to do with her. Vaerkes suggest they take her to the head of security.

Bartol's office is a small temporary building attached to the south side of the dino corral. Bartol does not look happy about being awake. Thail tells him that they are bringing Salina in.

"What did she do?" Bartol asks.

"She was acting suspicious,"  answers Thail.

"Suspicious?"

"Well, she's sneaking around in dark clothing with soot on her face, and when I called out to her she ran."

Bartol's eyebrows raise, "That's IT? YOU brought her in to me for THAT? At the moment You  are dressed in dark clothes and have dirt on your face. Should I hold you too?"  He sighs, "NEW rule! From now on everyone should wear bright clothes, and make allot of noise when they walk around at night! I'll probably get the same amount of sleep. Thank you for stopping by."  

It is clear from his tone that they are dismissed. Thail & Vaerkes leave the office.

Salina is about to say something to Bartol, but he cuts her off, "I don't want to know, really. Just do me a favor and go to bed. 

Oh also, I don't want to see your goblin friend again. At least not till the wedding is over. Understand? Good. Then stay out of trouble and be back here to work right after the archery competition."


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 7, 2005)

Thail will appear hurt, "But she did look suspicious."

I don't think he has any other plans before the archery contest.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 8, 2005)

*Salina Talenta Halfling Rogue*



			
				MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Salina is about to say something to Bartol, but he cuts her off, "I don't want to know, really. Just do me a favor and go to bed.
> 
> Oh also, I don't want to see your goblin friend again. At least not till the wedding is over. Understand? Good. Then stay out of trouble and be back here to work right after the archery competition."



"More work! You didn't say I had to do more work - c'mon Bartol, it's late and there is only one sort of work I'm interested in at the moment" she says as she sidles closer to the halfling, her eyebrows arched and a wicked grin playing across her face.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 8, 2005)

The next morning Salina is whistling a very cheerful tune as she heads to the grand pavilion where the archers are gathering.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 8, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> The archers gather in the Grand Pavilion. So far there are four entrants; an elven craftsman with a composite longbow, a human craftsman with a composite shortbow, a half-elf with a crossbow, and a warforged with a crossbow.
> 
> Keeper Caedaes steps forward, “Does anyone else wish to enter the competition?”
> Keeper Caedaes continues, "Any who bests Thondraes Kethir shall be rewarded with an enchanted arrow.
> ...




Thail steps forward and says the words Vylea gave him to memorize, this morning, Early this morning. "As a member of the Bride's Honor Guard, I enter in her honor."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 8, 2005)

*Salina Talenta Halfling Rogue*

Salina peers around the clearing and sizes up the entrants _the competition looks easy_ she thinks to herself _easy money_. She peers around the clearing looking for someone in charge, approaching the first person that she notices that looks like they have something to do with the event she demands "who do I need to speak to if I want to play?"


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 8, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Salina peers around the clearing and sizes up the entrants _the competition looks easy_ she thinks to herself _easy money_. She peers around the clearing looking for someone in charge, approaching the first person that she notices that looks like they have something to do with the event she demands "who do I need to speak to if I want to play?"




"Your bow is not enchanted in any way? good. Just step up to the group over there."  Says an elf automatically. 

Keeper Caedaes genteel expression freezes for a moment when he sees the halfling, then he anounces Thondraes Kethir.

Thondraes smiles warmly at each of the competitors, "Thank you for accepting the challenge. Let us be off to the archery range." 

He then turns and the group becomes an informal proccession as they walk from the Grand Pavillion to the Front Gate, with spectators following behind. They go out the gate and around the fence to an open field to the east of the encampment.

Two elves stand by a large group of cages. About twenty feet away from the cages there is a line on the ground. The groom stops at the middle of the line and indicates that his compeditors should join him on the line.

Keeper Caedaes then explains the rules of the competition <<



Spoiler



See OOC thread, page 3


>>"Any Questions?"  he asks the compeditors.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 8, 2005)

Thail raises an eyebrow upon seeing the halfling, "Aren't you at a disadvantage here - I mean you've got at least an extra 2 foot to shoot.", he smiles thinly.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 9, 2005)

*Saline Talenta Halfling Rogue*



			
				solkan_uk said:
			
		

> Thail raises an eyebrow upon seeing the halfling, "Aren't you at a disadvantage here - I mean you've got at least an extra 2 foot to shoot.", he smiles thinly.



"I can see two feet that had best be careful they don't get shot" the halfling quips at the arrogant elf, eyeing off his huge gangly feet (at least from a halflings perspective)


----------



## Bront (Jul 9, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> "Any Questions?" [/COLOR] he asks the compeditors.



Carver is full of questions, but he's pretty sure that's not what the Keeper means, so he says "I have no questions and am ready to procede."

OOC: Mavrick, I hopefully made my intentions clear in the OOC thread.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 9, 2005)

OOC [sblock] No one told me they were aiming for a certain color, so for the first round everyone is “aimed at the flock”[/sblock]
The call goes out "Release The Birds!"

The elven attendants pull a lever, and all the cages open a once. A rainbow of feathers takes to the air.

Thail is the first to react, but does not account for the wind. His shot goes wide.
<<



Spoiler



Attack total 9-miss


>>

The warforged fires next, a perfect shot into the red bird. The spectators cheer.
<<



Spoiler



a Natural 20, for an attack total of 24-red bird


>>

The elven craftsman calls out gets off a shot, striking an orange bird.

The human craftsman calls out "Green", but the arrow goes too low.

The groom has a hasty release and misses

The birds are trying to get higher so cannot move at full speed, yet they are now almost 40 feet away from the archers. <<



Spoiler



The birds have moved out of "point blank" range


>>

One of the white birds narrowly avoids Salina'a arrow.
<<



Spoiler



Attack total 15-miss


>>

Shafer's shot also runs afoul of the wind.
<<



Spoiler



Attack total 10-miss


>>

Thondraes gets off a second shot but still does not hit a bird.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 10, 2005)

Thail does better with his second shot hitting one of the blue birds.
<<



Spoiler



Attack total 20-blue


>>

Carver luck seems to turn for the worse, he misses completely. 
<<



Spoiler



Attack total 8-miss


>>

The elven craftsman calls out “Orange”  but the arrow overshoots the flock.

The human again calls out “Green”,  and this time he hits his target, but his joy is short lived because the Groom hits a green bird at almost the same time.

The birds have reached almost sufficient elevation and are flying faster now. They are now almost 80 feet away from the archers. 

Salina missed the flock a second time much to her chagrin; it will only get harder to hit the birds as the move farther away.
<<



Spoiler



Attack total 15-miss


>>

Shafer at least misses by a bit less this time.
<<



Spoiler



Attack total 11-miss


>>

The groom misses the birds again.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 11, 2005)

Thail’s calls out “Blue” but the arrow falls short.
<<



Spoiler



Attack total 11-miss


>>

Carver’s luck returns and he hits the second orange bird.
<<



Spoiler



Attack 13(d20)+3(BaB)+1(MW)+6(Action point)=23; Without the action point it would have been a miss; if you hadn’t gotten a 6 on your action die the elven craftsman would have gotten the orange bird


>>

The elven craftsman grumbles as his arrow hits a yellow bird

The human craftsman does not call a color this round, he shoots for the flock, but it does not help, he misses anyway.

The groom is a sportsman, who seems to enjoy the game even if he is not doing well, this arrow only hits a white bird.

The birds are now about 120 feet away from the archers. 

Salina finally finds the range of the birds and hits the second yellow one.
<<



Spoiler



Attack total 24-yellow


>>

Shafer does not seem comfortable with this crossbow for some reason. Possibly he is distracted by how the human craftsman keeps looking over at him.
<<



Spoiler



Attack total 11-miss


>>

The groom’s next shot manages to take out the third yellow bird.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 11, 2005)

Salina flashes a grin and winks at the elf with the big feet as her arrow strikes true.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 11, 2005)

Thail’s calls out “Blue” and cleanly hits a blue [sblock]Attack total 22-blue, did not use action point. You roll a 9 on you spot check, you don’t notice anything.[/sblock]

Carver’s manages to hit one of the white birds [sblock] Attack total-15 +3 (action die) =18-white. You roll a 5 on you spot check, you don’t notice anything. [/sblock]

The elven craftsman calls out “Viper!”, turns partway to the right, and shoots an arrow into the ground halfway between the archers and the spectators.  

The human ignores the elf’s strange behavior and hits a green bird.

The groom hits a purple before he turns to try to spot the snake in the grass..

The birds are now about 160 feet away from the archers. 

Salina notices several things at once. She sees the Deadly Plains Viper crawling away from the archers. When she looks up at the spectators Salina notices the elf with her friend’s flask, and standing behind him is one of the elves who attacked the caravan. She brings her bow around a little too quickly; the bowstring slips and scrapes the inside of her arm. The spectators retreat and she looses sight of the treacherous elves. [sblock] spot check 28, attack roll “natural 1”[/sblock]

Shafer does not see the snake, and there is still the contest. He shoots and hits his first bird, a white. [sblock]spot check 20, Attack total 18-white[/sblock]

The groom shoots in the general direction of the viper.

Thaean has a partialy obstructed view of the snake, due to the grass. [sblock] spot check 22, Three-quarters concealment [/sblock]


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 12, 2005)

Thail will fire off another shot, he's distracted and won't bother aiming at any particular colour, and then take an action to look around - "You okay l'il one?""


----------



## Bront (Jul 12, 2005)

Carver will look around, but if he fails to spot this viper, he'll continue to attack the birds normaly, no longer looking to spend action points.  If he spots the viper, he will fire at it instead, using action points if needed to help him hit it.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 13, 2005)

Thail’s manages to hit the third blue
<<



Spoiler



Attack total 19+action point, you don’t see the snake.


>>

Carver’s thinks he sees the snake through the grass. He is sure his arrow does some damage<<



Spoiler



Attack total 17. You roll a natural 20 on you spot check, and overcome concealment. 5dmg


>>

The elven craftsman continues to shoot at the snake.

The human continues to shoot at the birds and misses

The groom keeps trying to spot the snake but does not shoot

The birds are now about 200 feet away from the archers. 

Salina decides that the birds are out of range, so aims at the viper, but misses <<



Spoiler



Attack Total 13


>>

Shafer seems to do better when surrounded by chaos. He shoots and hits a purple. <<



Spoiler



Attack total 17+2 for action point


>>


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 13, 2005)

*Salina Talenta Halfling Rogue*



			
				solkan_uk said:
			
		

> Thail will fire off another shot, he's distracted and won't bother aiming at any particular colour, and then take an action to look around - "You okay l'il one?""



"Nothing but a bow burn, concern yourself with the task at hand" Salina replies with a feral grin as she takes aim again at the snake.


----------



## Bront (Jul 13, 2005)

"Snake!" Carver cries and shoots at it again.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 13, 2005)

Thaean draws his bow and strings it, glad that he carried it from guard duty, he looses an arrow at the snake.


----------



## reedu21 (Jul 13, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Snake!" Carver cries and shoots at it again.




Shafer looks to where Carver's arrow flew, scanning for this snake.  He begins the arcane gestures and incantations that will allow him to destroy it. <<



Spoiler



Chen will cast magic missile at the snake if he sees it, otherwise he will just look for it, not firing this round


>>


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 13, 2005)

Thail nocks an arrow and draws back the string, scanning for this snake in the grass.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 14, 2005)

The serpent is now crawling away from the archers as fast as it can, moving without stealth.

Thail is able to see it and shoots, but misses.
<<[sblock]Attack total 11- miss.[/sblock]>>

Carver also misses the snake.
<<[sblock] Attack total 9- miss.[/sblock]>>

The elven craftsman again wounds the viper. 

The human continues to shoot at the birds, but misses them. The birds are now about 240 feet away from the archers.

Thaean Kethir fires his longbow and hits the snake. <<[sblock] Attack total 23, 8 dmg[/sblock]>>

Salina manages a beautiful shot, it is heading strait for the snake, except the snakes form begins to waver and expand. Suddenly it is Tuul laying on the ground, struck by Salina’s arrow. <<[sblock] Attack total 22, 2 dmg[/sblock]>>

Shafer has no trouble seeing the goblin. Three shimmering bolts fly from his hand to strike Tuul <<



Spoiler



10 dmg


>>

The goblin gets off the ground and starts to run, he gets to 140 feet away.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 14, 2005)

"That's the little rat!" Thaean calls out to the other elven guard, "stop him!"  He knocks another arrow and lets it fly at the goblin.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 14, 2005)

"I don't like this."
Thail turns and scans the crowd for other suspicious figures, paying particular attention to anywhere that would be an easy threat for the bride and groom.


----------



## Bront (Jul 14, 2005)

Carver calls out to the guards "Is that the goblin you were looking for last night?"

Carver doesn't feel comfortable firing at the goblin, and the birds are well out of his range now, so he'll hold his action.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 14, 2005)

*Saline Talenta Halfling Rogue*

Salina looks stunned _"What was he doing?"_ she thinks to herself. She quickly looks around the crowd to see whether anyone is paying undue attention to her and then casually starts edging her way out of the centre of the clearing and into the crowd that is milling about.


----------



## reedu21 (Jul 14, 2005)

Shafer isn't sure what's going on now, so he waits to see what everyone else is doing.  <<



Spoiler



Refocus


>>


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 15, 2005)

Thail scans the crowd, but does not see anything suspicious about those who are left
<<



Spoiler



Spot Check 15


>>

The human continues to shoot at the birds, and still misses them. The birds are now about 280 feet away from the archers.

Thaean Kethir aims and shoots at Tuul. <<



Spoiler



Attack total 17, 7 dmg


>> The arrow strikes true, the goblin crumples to the ground, he is 140 feet away.

Salina blends into the crowd, from this angle she is able to see the elf who attacked her caravan. She notices the look of relief he gets when Tuul falls. She remembers that the “snake” was moving toward the part of the crowd where this elf was standing. <<



Spoiler



Hide Check 30, Spot Check 27


>>

Carver & Chen OOC [sblock] Each of you held your moves, so if either (or both) of you wish to do something before this round ends you still can. [/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 15, 2005)

_"Hmmm" _ Salina thinks to herself _"maybe my agenda and that of the goblin are not to dissimiliar." _ She moves towards the fallen goblin with her hands in the air yelling "Make way, let's see what this fella has to say for himself"


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 16, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> _"Hmmm" _ Salina thinks to herself _"maybe my agenda and that of the goblin are not to dissimiliar." _ She moves towards the fallen goblin with her hands in the air yelling "Make way, let's see what this fella has to say for himself"




When Salina reaches the goblin he is unconscious and bleeding <<



Spoiler



-6 hp


>>

Thondraes calls out "I declare the Archery contest over."
<<



Spoiler



I will be posting xp and rewards about 18 hours from now. Feel free to go back into RP mode.


>>

The human craftsman, Tannin, walks over to the half-elf, Shafer, with a large smile on his face. "If you are going to steal a weapon, at least take one you are good at,"  he says without loosing the grin.


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2005)

Carver heads over to the goblin, curious as to what happened with him.  "Why were the guards looking for him?  Can someone repair him?"

Carver looks around for Jhonas, he had answers sometimes, and it just seemed easier talking to someone.  Perhaps he could help.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 16, 2005)

Still scanning the crowds Thail heads over towards the goblin.
"Somebody get this Goblin on his feet." he shouts.


----------



## reedu21 (Jul 16, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> The human craftsman, Tannin, walks over to the half-elf, Shafer, with a large smile on his face. "If you are going to steal a weapon, at least take one you are good at,"  he says without loosing the grin.




"You dare besmirch my skill and my honor at once?  What reasons do you think you have?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 17, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> When Salina reaches the goblin he is unconscious and bleeding.





			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Carver heads over to the goblin, curious as to what happened with him.  "Why were the guards looking for him?  Can someone repair him?"





			
				solkan_uk said:
			
		

> Still scanning the crowds Thail heads over towards the goblin."Somebody get this Goblin on his feet." he shouts.




<<



Spoiler



The Goblin is now at -7 hp


>>


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 17, 2005)

reedu21 said:
			
		

> "You dare besmirch my skill and my honor at once?  What reasons do you think you have?




I'm not saying you don't have some skill, just not with that crossbow. Of course you haven't had that much time to practice with it. It was only taken from my shop this morning, answers Craftmaster Tannin.


----------



## Bront (Jul 17, 2005)

Carver, seeing no one else is trying to do something, will try to "repair" the goblin.  (Untrained Heal check +0)


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 17, 2005)

Thinking a warforged will have no idea of humanoid anatomy Thail aids him with his own untrained heal skill (+0).


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 17, 2005)

Having no skill in healing Salina looks guardedly around the clearing trying to spot the elf with the flask.


----------



## reedu21 (Jul 17, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I'm not saying you don't have some skill, just not with that crossbow. Of course you haven't had that much time to practice with it. It was only taken from my shop this morning, answers Craftmaster Tannin.




"Well, of course I wouldn't know anything about that, as I bought it off another Khorvar just before the contest began for the princely sum of twenty gold coins.  My own weapon was recently broken in daring battle.  I am curious how you know it to be the one you lost?"  <<



Spoiler



That probably requires a bluff check, huh? 


>>


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 18, 2005)

Carver and Thial both attempt first aid on the goblin.

<<



Spoiler



The Goblin is now at -8 hp.


>>


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 18, 2005)

reedu21 said:
			
		

> "Well, of course I wouldn't know anything about that, as I bought it off another Khorvar just before the contest began for the princely sum of twenty gold coins.  My own weapon was recently broken in daring battle.  I am curious how you know it to be the one you lost?"  <<
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Shafer's answer seems to catch the human off guard. "Oh, it is one of mine. On the but of the crossbow is Linden's maker mark, next to that you will find TdV burned into it. I'm sorry you got ripped off, I'd be willing to sell it to you. The guy I hired who would have used it pulled a no-show on me. It leaves me one man short on our next job, but unless I find a hire at this wedding, I won't be needing it."

<<



Spoiler



Chen's Bluff Check Total 35; Tannin's Sense motive check, Less than 35


>>


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 18, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Having no skill in healing Salina looks guardedly around the clearing trying to spot the elf with the flask.




She does not spot him.


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 18, 2005)

Thaean rushes over to the goblin, his hand on his sword, although when he notes obviously that the little goblin is downed and bleeding he yells, "get a priest swiftly, this one will not die without telling me his reasons for disturbing this blessed ceremony."  He attempts to aid the others to staunch the bleeding, he has seen many wounds before.









*OOC:*


Heal +2 untrained


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 18, 2005)

OOC: Thail switches to using aid another on Thaen's first aid attempt.


----------



## Bront (Jul 18, 2005)

Carver pulls out a potion of Cure Light Wounds and pours it down the goblin's throat. (Heals d8+1)


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 18, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Carver pulls out a potion of Cure Light Wounds and pours it down the goblin's throat. (Heals d8+1)




The goblin's wounds begin to scab over and close. His breathing gentles, becoming regular & stable. He remains unconsious.

<<



Spoiler



_Cure Ligt Wounds_ heals 6hp, the goblin is now at -2, stable & unconsious


>>



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Thaean rushes over to the goblin, his hand on his sword, although when he notes obviously that the little goblin is downed and bleeding he yells, "get a priest swiftly, this one will not die without telling me his reasons for disturbing this blessed ceremony."




Kaelendor Boereastris steps forward, "I will treat this man, if that is what you wish."  He places his hands on the goblin's wounds, positive energy flows onto the goblin. Some of his wounds close completely. 

Tuul wakes and growls out "Dar'ter."

<<



Spoiler



_Cure Ligt Wounds_ heals 9 hp, the goblin is now at 7 hp.


>>


----------



## reedu21 (Jul 18, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> The guy I hired who would have used it pulled a no-show on me. It leaves me one man short on our next job, but unless I find a hire at this wedding, I won't be needing it."




Shafer's demeanor softens and he begins to take a much more friendly tact with Tannin.  "What kind of job are you talking about?  What is it that you do, Tannin?"


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 19, 2005)

reedu21 said:
			
		

> Shafer's demeanor softens and he begins to take a much more friendly tact with Tannin.  "What kind of job are you talking about?  What is it that you do, Tannin?"




Well, you saw my shop, Oh wait, that wasn't you. I am a mastercrafter of saddles, Harness, and barding. One of the finest in the five kingdoms, however now that the war is over business has been slowing down. So as my crew travels from festival to fair we will often pick up jobs transporting goods or livestock.


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2005)

Carver looks at the goblin, "You choose a strange place to run around in.  Why did you run out into the field durring an archery contest?  It does not seem to be a very safe place."

Carver puts away his empty potion bottle, hoping to perhaps refil it later.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 19, 2005)

"Hey Warforged, why are you carrying healing potions? Surely they don't do anything for you?"


----------



## Bront (Jul 19, 2005)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> "Hey Warforged, why are you carrying healing potions? Surely they don't do anything for you?"



Carver replies "I can heal myself just fine, but I can't heal others, such as yourself, without help.  And in an emergancy, they work well enough on me as well.  Is there a reason I should not carry something that I normaly would not use?"


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 20, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Carver looks at the goblin, "You choose a strange place to run around in.  Why did you run out into the field durring an archery contest?  It does not seem to be a very safe place."




Tull looks at the worforged, trying to tell if it is really that naive. He can't tell. He does not answer Carver's question.

<<



Spoiler



Does anyone else wish to ask the goblin some questions? Not to mention decide what to do with him.


>>


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 20, 2005)

*Salina Talenta Halfling Rogue*

Salina catches Tuul's eye and winks, pursing her lips as though making a shhh sound. "We should get this gentleman off the ground and in to a tent where we can more comfortably interrogate him" she says to the group at large.


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 20, 2005)

"Agreed". Thail will pick up the goblin and survey the area for a suitable tent.


----------



## Bront (Jul 20, 2005)

"But he didn't answer me." Carver says as he sees others pick up the goblin.  He follows hoping to get an answer.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 21, 2005)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> "Agreed". Thail will pick up the goblin and survey the area for a suitable tent.




All the tents are inside the fence, the nearest tents within the fence are part of the grooms camp. 

<<



Spoiler



Bartol's office has actual walls


>>


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 21, 2005)

Bartol's office looks good from here


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 21, 2005)

Thaean rests his hand upon the pommel of his sword, should the goblin attempt to escape, he'll give no quarter.  Turning to the available elven guards, "see that no one causes anymore trouble, keep my brother under close guard.  We will find out what this wretch was doing."

He continues with the others towards an enclosed space to question the goblin, "so..." his left hand clenches around the hilt of his sword as he stares down at the goblin, "you have been creating a lot of trouble, something that I will not stand for at my brother's wedding.  You best give a swift explanation."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 27, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> He continues with the others towards an enclosed space to question the goblin, "so..." his left hand clenches around the hilt of his sword as he stares down at the goblin, "you have been creating a lot of trouble, something that I will not stand for at my brother's wedding.  You best give a swift explanation."



"You better do what the tough elf man says"  Salina ss "after all you are one goblin in a camp full of elfs. Quick now, you got him all riled up - and we all now just how UGLY a riled up elf can be"

OOC: doesn't seem to like the word - ss (snickers) - . Every time I write the world it replaces all the letters between the s's with the smilleys - go figure


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 27, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Thaean rests his hand upon the pommel of his sword, should the goblin attempt to escape, he'll give no quarter.  Turning to the available elven guards, "see that no one causes anymore trouble, keep my brother under close guard.  We will find out what this wretch was doing."
> 
> He continues with the others towards an enclosed space to question the goblin, "so..." his left hand clenches around the hilt of his sword as he stares down at the goblin, "you have been creating a lot of trouble, something that I will not stand for at my brother's wedding.  You best give a swift explanation."




Tuul seems to sense he is "cornered", "I am hunting a thieving elf"


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 27, 2005)

"And what was stolen?"


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 27, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Well, you saw my shop, Oh wait, that wasn't you. I am a mastercrafter of saddles, Harness, and barding. One of the finest in the five kingdoms, however now that the war is over business has been slowing down. So as my crew travels from festival to fair we will often pick up jobs transporting goods or livestock.




Make me an offer on the crossbow. Tannin says to Shafer.


----------



## Bront (Jul 28, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Tuul seems to sense he is "cornered", "I am hunting a thieving elf"



Carver, still trying to grasp why Tuul was where he was says "The archery range seems an unlikely place for any elf, let alone a thieving one.  Unless he was stealing arrows after we fired them."


----------



## Ferrix (Jul 28, 2005)

Thaean sends a rigid glare at the warforged before resuming his interrogation, the thought of this tripe goblinoid accusing an elf attending these ceremonies of petty thievery makes his sword hand quiver.

"What did this _elf_ steal, and from whom?  Answer swiftly."  He asks with a no small hint of agitation in his voice, an inclination for the others to shut their mouths until the goblin pipes up.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 28, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Carver, still trying to grasp why Tuul was where he was says "The archery range seems an unlikely place for any elf, let alone a thieving one.  Unless he was stealing arrows after we fired them."




The Thieving Elf that I am hunting was near the front of the crowd. Thought it would be an easier direction to approach.



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> Thaean sends a rigid glare at the warforged before resuming his interrogation, the thought of this tripe goblinoid accusing an elf attending these ceremonies of petty thievery makes his sword hand quiver.
> 
> "What did this _elf_ steal, and from whom?  Answer swiftly."  He asks with a no small hint of agitation in his voice, an inclination for the others to shut their mouths until the goblin pipes up.




A Dhakaani Artifact. Originally stolen from _Lhesh Kallaad Shaarat'khesh_.


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 28, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> The Thieving Elf that I am hunting was near the front of the crowd. Thought it would be an easier direction to approach.



"Looks like this place is full of thieves"  Salina states matter-of-factly "and bullies and braggards"  she says eyeing off Thaean "I too am hunting a thief, and a murderer"


----------



## Bront (Jul 28, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> The Thieving Elf that I am hunting was near the front of the crowd. Thought it would be an easier direction to approach.



"Oh, that makes sense" says a satisfied Carver, who if he can understand anything, it's directness.


			
				MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> A Dhakaani Artifact. Originally stolen from _Lhesh Kallaad Shaarat'khesh_.



Carver ponders if he's heard of anything like that before. (Artifacer Knowledge +7, Kn: Arcane +7)


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 28, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Oh, that makes sense" says a satisfied Carver, who if he can understand anything, it's directness.
> Carver ponders if he's heard of anything like that before. (Artifacer Knowledge +7, Kn: Arcane +7)




It does not sound familiar to Carver, but Carver does not speak Goblin.

Salina OOC [sblock] _Lhesh Kallaad Shaarat'khesh_ means Warleader Kallaad of the Silent Blades. [/sblock]


----------



## solkan_uk (Jul 31, 2005)

"What kind of artefact - if we promise to investigate this for you, will you promise to stay under guard? I'm sure you've realised you are too obvious here anyway."


----------



## D20Dazza (Jul 31, 2005)

*Salina Talenta Halfling Rogue*

Salina stands and eyes the goblin thoughtfully before she addresses the group "I don't think it is safe to leave him here amongst these overzealous elves. They tend to be clumsy around those they don't appreciate and accidents have a habit of happening. If we are going to investigate this matter then I believe the goblin should accompany us. His presence may also make the task easier."


----------



## solkan_uk (Aug 1, 2005)

Thail raises one eyebrow, "Easier?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 1, 2005)

*Salina Talenta Halfling Rogue*



			
				solkan_uk said:
			
		

> Thail raises one eyebrow, "Easier?"



"Yes, easier" Salina says cooly "you have him caged here like an animal in a stressful situation, on top of that he has just taken a nasty blow, any information he gives us as to the job may be incomplete. If he is with us we have a ready source of information without having to come back to check the veracity of our leads - I'd say that would make life easier"


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 1, 2005)

"The goblin will come with us," Thaean declares, with an pejorative glance to Salina.  He looks again to Tuul, "what does this artifact do, and why is it so important?"









*OOC:*


sorry for the brief absence, busy weekend


----------



## Bront (Aug 1, 2005)

"What has this goblin done wrong other than craw into a firing range?" Carver asks.  "If someone has stolen an artifact from his people, then perhaps we owe it to him to look for it.  The Halfling seems to agree with him that there is a less than honest person here, so perhaps there is something to what he says."


----------



## solkan_uk (Aug 1, 2005)

"By all my ancestors! Seems I'm outvoted - fine he comes with us."


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 1, 2005)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> "What kind of artefact





			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> "The goblin will come with us," Thaean declares, with an pejorative glance to Salina.  He looks again to Tuul, "what does this artifact do, and why is it so important?"




"It is the Khesh Shaarat'khesh. It is a symbol of the time when Lhesh Kallaad helped drive the theiving elves out of the Dhakaani Empire." answers the goblin. "We must find the one I hunt, who stole it from the elves, who stole it from the elves, who stole it from Dhakaani"


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 3, 2005)

*Salina Talenta Halfling Rogue*

"Well then my friend, let us hunt"  Salina says with undisguised glee "Who is it that we must interogate to recover your missing artefact?"  she inquires of the goblin.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 5, 2005)

Thaean knuckles turn white at the goblin's accusations of thievery by his ancestors, such blasphemy almost had him take the goblins head out of necessity of honor more than anything else, but the Wedding Truce stayed his hand for now.

Not fully content with the current interrogation, Thaean continues "give a more crisp explanation of this thief, as well as the powers of the artifact.  If we are to seek it, I will know beforehand should it be able to be used against my people."


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 6, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Not fully content with the current interrogation, Thaean continues "give a more crisp explanation of this thief, as well as the powers of the artifact.  If we are to seek it, I will know beforehand should it be able to be used against my people."




"The Theiving Elf was wearing a blue tunic, does that help?" responds the goblin, a bit less intimidated now. "And the blade's powers are all symbolic."


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 6, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Well then my friend, let us hunt"  Salina says with undisguised glee "Who is it that we must interogate to recover your missing artefact?"  she inquires of the goblin.




"You know who you need to talk to."


----------



## Bront (Aug 6, 2005)

Carver peers at Salina "You know who he's talking about too?  How come you all know about this thief but no one actualy does anything about it?  The guards should be quite capable of handling some common thug."


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 6, 2005)

"Would anyone mind if I healed myself?" The goblin says crossly


----------



## solkan_uk (Aug 7, 2005)

"Go ahead, I vote we have a quiet word with the man in question - but remember the wedding truce."


----------



## reedu21 (Aug 8, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Make me an offer on the crossbow. Tannin says to Shafer.




"As you said, I'm no good with this thing.  I'll split the difference with you, give me ten gold and I'll gladly let you take it."


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 9, 2005)

reedu21 said:
			
		

> "As you said, I'm no good with this thing.  I'll split the difference with you, give me ten gold and I'll gladly let you take it."




I can sympathize that some other guy ripped you off, but don't try my patience. If you want the crossbow, I'll give you a good price. If you don't want it then you can just hand it over with no hard feelings.


----------



## reedu21 (Aug 9, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> I can sympathize that some other guy ripped you off, but don't try my patience. If you want the crossbow, I'll give you a good price. If you don't want it then you can just hand it over with no hard feelings.




"Actually, I believe it was you who was ripped off, but since I'm a nice guy I'll give you a chance to win it from me.  How about a simple little contest of our own?  Pick a target and whoever hits closest takes the crossbow.  I mean, you've seen me shoot, you're guaranteed to win, right?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 9, 2005)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> "Go ahead, I vote we have a quiet word with the man in question - but remember the wedding truce."



"Truce? Bah, who needs it, if the elf is proven as a thief we should take his hands as we would any other thief" Salina declares hotly before moderating her voice and continuing "But I am a guest here and will abide by the rules of the meet, once the theiving bastard leaves the grounds though he will be mine. Come friend Tull let us see to this vagabond"


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 11, 2005)

reedu21 said:
			
		

> "Actually, I believe it was you who was ripped off, but since I'm a nice guy I'll give you a chance to win it from me.  How about a simple little contest of our own?  Pick a target and whoever hits closest takes the crossbow.  I mean, you've seen me shoot, you're guaranteed to win, right?"




Tannin points out a candy apple left behind when the crowd ran away from the viper. It is about 50' away. The two of you noch arrows, and fire. <<



Spoiler



Anything up your sleeve that I should know about?


>>


----------



## reedu21 (Aug 11, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Tannin points out a candy apple left behind when the crowd ran away from the viper. It is about 50' away. The two of you noch arrows, and fire. <<
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Shafer takes his shot. <<



Spoiler



Unfortunately, no, just the luck of the roll


>>


----------



## solkan_uk (Aug 11, 2005)

*Thail*

Thail will tag along


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 13, 2005)

*Salina Talenta Halfling Rogue*

Salina stands beside the door angrily tapping her foot "Come on the day is dwindling and I've got other pressing matters that will need my attention" Turning to the 'forged she eyes him skeptically before continuing "No accounting for taste is there? I only learnt of the gobos dilemma yestereve. I told him I would assist but that I also chased a thief, a man that carries a flask stolen from a dead comrade of mine. We agreed that we would jointly investigate the matter today - it seems something prompted Tuul to act before we were reunited and could formulate a plan though. Care to elaborate friend?" she says with a grin as she looks at the goblinoid.


----------



## Bront (Aug 13, 2005)

"Well, that's not right at all.  We should confront this elf and get this straightened out as soon as possable.  I will gladly help in any way I can."


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 13, 2005)

*Salina Talenta Halfling Rogue*

"Yes we should"  Salina states emphatically "So lets get at it before the day is gone"  with that she grabs Tuul by the arm and tugs him outside into the glare of the sun. "So, please remind me good friend Tuul, what does our foe look like? The sooner we find your 'item' the sooner we can get after the dog that I lust after."


----------



## solkan_uk (Aug 13, 2005)

"Yea, lets get to doing something - though I'm a little disturbed by dog and lust being in the same sentence."


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 13, 2005)

*Salina Talenta Halfling Rogue*

"For vengeance, lust for vengeance" Salina says as she rolls her eyes at Thail before turning to the goblin "I find the males of most species have such a one track mind' she says conversationally "you Tuul, are a pleasant exception to the rather tiresome rule."


----------



## solkan_uk (Aug 14, 2005)

Thail flashes his winning smile, "Hey, it's not like I could choose my gender- any more than you could choose to be halfling."


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 16, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Tannin points out a candy apple left behind when the crowd ran away from the viper. It is about 50' away. The two of you noch arrows, and fire.




Shafer rolls a 12 (+4 bonus) for a 16

Tannin rolls a 10 (+6 bonus) for a 16

O.K. I guess we need somethign tougher Tannin points to squirrel hole in a tree 65 feet away.

They take aim and release. 

Tannin rolls a 12 (+6 bonus) for a 18, his arrow striked the rim of the hole

Shafer rolls a 19 (+4 bonus) for a 23, his bolt goes in, and a squirrel darts out of the hole, and around to the other side of the tree.

Tannin bursts out laughing, Well played, he shakes Shafer's hand, Look me up if you need work.


----------



## reedu21 (Aug 16, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Tannin bursts out laughing, Well played, he shakes Shafer's hand, Look me up if you need work.




Shafer laughs right along with him.  "Thanks a lot.  Look, I won't need this unless I do come to you looking for work, so why don't you just hang onto it."  Shafer hands the crossbow to Tannin and begins to walk away.  After he is out of reach, he turns back, his face once again the half-elf who acquired the crossbow in the first place, "Tell your apprentice thanks for the loaner.  It wasn't his fault," he quickly adds before blending into the crowd.

As soon as he can find a secluded spot and he is sure no one is around, Chen reverts once more to Jhonas and goes to find Carver, the warforged whose entertaining observations made the first day of the festival entertaining.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 16, 2005)

"Start moving then," Thaean declares his patience for the snide halfling dropping almost to the level of his patience for the goblin.  "A good description of this perpetrator should be in order, with that, I'll be able to alert the proper guards to keep an eye out."  He taps his fingers atop the pommel of his sword, waiting for the goblin's description.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 16, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> "Start moving then," Thaean declares his patience for the snide halfling dropping almost to the level of his patience for the goblin.  "A good description of this perpetrator should be in order, with that, I'll be able to alert the proper guards to keep an eye out."  He taps his fingers atop the pommel of his sword, waiting for the goblin's description.





"He has pointed ears, no facial hair, blue-green eyes, brown-blond hair, height between 4’7” and 5’5”, 97 lbs., wearing a blue tunic," answered Tuul.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 16, 2005)

Thaean almost groaned at the description of the elf, "nothing more specific than that?"









*OOC:*


How common are those features among my tribe?


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 16, 2005)

*Salina Talenta Halfling Rogue*

Salina stands and looks thoughfully at Thaean _*"maybe there is some hope for this one"*_ she thinks to herself before she scans the crowd looking for the man with the flask.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 16, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Thaean almost groaned at the description of the elf, "nothing more specific than that?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OOC <<



Spoiler



Those features are very common, the hight range I gave is the min/max numbers for elves from the PHB. However in one of the dragonshards it mentioned that red and brown are traditional colors of Valenar warriors, so blue tunics are not that common.  


>>


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 16, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Salina stands and looks thoughfully at Thaean _*"maybe there is some hope for this one"*_ she thinks to herself before she scans the crowd looking for the man with the flask.




OOC <<



Spoiler



Are you going to just wander aimlessly, or are you heading somewhere?


>>


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 17, 2005)

OOC I don't think Thaean is going to let her wander aimlessly 

At the moment Salina is waiting with Thaean and Tuul but is taking the opportunity to scan the immediate area. She has decided to let Thaean take the initial lead so she can do what she does best - be unobtrusive and ready to act from the shadows.


----------



## Bront (Aug 17, 2005)

Carver walks around behind everyone, looking for the described elf, likely point out each and every one that looks even remotely familiar (Till he's asked to stop).  He's also looking for Jhonas.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Carver walks around behind everyone, looking for the described elf, likely point out each and every one that looks even remotely familiar (Till he's asked to stop).  He's also looking for Jhonas.




OOC <<



Spoiler



spot roll 17


>> You spot Jhonas. You also spot an elf that fits the description. She is even wearing a blue tunic.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 17, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> OOC I don't think Thaean is going to let her wander aimlessly
> 
> At the moment Salina is waiting with Thaean and Tuul but is taking the opportunity to scan the immediate area. She has decided to let Thaean take the initial lead so she can do what she does best - be unobtrusive and ready to act from the shadows.





OOC <<



Spoiler



spot roll 16 +8 = 24


>>  You do not spot the man with the flask


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 17, 2005)

Thaean begins the search with the others on his heels, "let me know if you see him, it is a him right?"  He beckons another one of the guards close, letting him in on the search, "if you see an elf not of our tribe in a blue tunic, let me know immediately."


----------



## Bront (Aug 17, 2005)

Carver waves to Jhonas, and then says "I see an elf that fits the discription.  She's over that way" as he motions towards her.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 17, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Carver waves to Jhonas, and then says "I see an elf that fits the discription.  She's over that way" as he motions towards her.




Thaean & Thail look where Carver is pointing and see the bride.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 17, 2005)

Thaean glowers at the warforged, "did you not pay any attention to the festivities, that is the BRIDE!"  His lips are drawn tight, and his eyes bore into the warforged, _insolent hunk of steel._


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 17, 2005)

Salina follows behind the rest of the group, her eyes darting about the area constantly searching for either the man with the flask or Tuul's elf.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 17, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Salina follows behind the rest of the group, her eyes darting about the area constantly searching for either the man with the flask or Tuul's elf.




OOC <<



Spoiler



You are looking in the wrong place


>>


----------



## Bront (Aug 17, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Thaean glowers at the warforged, "did you not pay any attention to the festivities, that is the BRIDE!"  His lips are drawn tight, and his eyes bore into the warforged, _insolent hunk of steel._



"I thought Brides were supposed to be wearing white?  She fit's the discription.  I'll try to do better next time, sorry."  Carver takes note of any qualities the bride has that do not fit the description, like her oddly placed fatty mounds, and eliminates those features from his search.  

When Jhonas meets up with Carver he says "Hello there Jhonas.  We're all looking for an Elf.  He has pointed ears, no facial hair, blue-green eyes, brown-blond hair, height between 4’7” and 5’5”, about 97 lbs, wearing a blue tunic, and is apparently not that one over there,"  He says, pointing to be bride.  "Oh, and I won the archery tournoment.  I was quite supprised, because I never thought of myself as a good archer, but apparently I'm better than I thought, or maybe just lucky."


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 18, 2005)

*Salina Talenta Halfling Rogue*

Salina quickly jogs to where Thaean leads the group and pulls at his hand to make him slow down. "I don't think this is doing us any good just wandering willy nilly. Let us search the tents and camp sites, I've got a feeling we may have more luck there."

She then proceeds towards the campsite that she scoped the previous evening, hoping that the rest of the group follows her lead.

"Let's start here shall we?" she suggests before melting to the rear of the group ready to dart in to the shadows.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 18, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Salina quickly jogs to where Thaean leads the group and pulls at his hand to make him slow down. "I don't think this is doing us any good just wandering willy nilly. Let us search the tents and camp sites, I've got a feeling we may have more luck there."
> 
> She then proceeds towards the campsite that she scoped the previous evening, hoping that the rest of the group follows her lead.
> 
> "Let's start here shall we?" she suggests before melting to the rear of the group ready to dart in to the shadows.




Salina convinces the group to search in the groom's camp.

OOC Thaean <<



Spoiler



The tent Salina indicates belongs to Ariellan, a member of your clan's warparty. He has a reputation for drinking & gambling, but you are sure he is not a thief.


>>

The tent Salina indicates is unoccupied.


----------



## solkan_uk (Aug 18, 2005)

"How about we split up a little, not too far apart but searching every tent in turn is going to take about a month."


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 23, 2005)

Thaean scoffs at the focus on the groom's camp, "should the thief wear a blue tunic commonly, then it is less likely that he is of my tribe.  They are not our colors.  We should fan out and continue the search elsewhere, unless you have reason to suspect that he would be in this camp."  This last bit is said with a questioning look to Salina.


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 23, 2005)

*Salina Talenta Halfling Rogue*

"Well I know the thief and murderer that I seek is in this camp, seems more than possible that the man Taal seeks could be here as well - after all 'thick as thieves', as the saying goes"  Salina looks Thaean squarely in the eyes "Let us indulge your small 'guests' eh?"


----------



## Bront (Aug 23, 2005)

"Well, if the Bride was wearing the correct colors, wouldn't it likely be one of her tribe?  We should look there."  Carver says.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 24, 2005)

Thaean nearly strikes the ignorant warforged, he however is able to hold his hand but not his tongue, "if you think you are any guests of mine, you are most unwelcome, bringing this trouble to my brother's wedding!"


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 24, 2005)

Salina makes her way to the tent she saw her adversary in the previous evening and pokes her head inside to see if anyone is currently resting in there.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 24, 2005)

An Elf with a funny looking flask <<



Spoiler



Ariellan


>> walks up to the campsite and says "What is going on here?" <<



Spoiler



No Carver, he is not wearing a blue tunic


>>


----------



## Bront (Aug 24, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Thaean nearly strikes the ignorant warforged, he however is able to hold his hand but not his tongue, "if you think you are any guests of mine, you are most unwelcome, bringing this trouble to my brother's wedding!"



"I didn't steal anything sir, nor have I caused any trouble of any kind.  I'm mearly trying to help."   says Carver "The bride seemed to appreciate my wedding gift, and I managed to win the archery tournoment, so if that is disruptive to your wedding, I appologize good sir.  This is the first such event I've ever been to, and it is quite foreign to me."

Carver follows the little halfling woman as she peeks into tents.


----------



## solkan_uk (Aug 24, 2005)

Thail whispers in Thaen's ear, "Relax a little, some 'forged a like this - try to think of him as a big child or something."


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 27, 2005)

Thaean pleads mentally with his ancestors to avail himself of this bumbling warforged, however the arrival of the other elf precludes him taking action on the thoughts pent up behind it, "this goblin here has been making trouble in the camp, says he's looking for a thief.  Have you seen one?"  He asks with a nonchalant attitude, as if it's almost a joke, if it were not for the unbearable presence of these people at his brother's ceremony!


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 27, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Thaean pleads mentally with his ancestors to avail himself of this bumbling warforged, however the arrival of the other elf precludes him taking action on the thoughts pent up behind it, "this goblin here has been making trouble in the camp, says he's looking for a thief.  Have you seen one?"  He asks with a nonchalant attitude, as if it's almost a joke, if it were not for the unbearable presence of these people at his brother's ceremony!




Not that I know of, unless that halfling in my tent is a theif.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 29, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Not that I know of, unless that halfling in my tent is a theif.





Would someone please explain to me why there is a halfling rumaging arround my tent?


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 29, 2005)

*Salina Talenta Halfling Rogue*



			
				MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Would someone please explain to me why there is a halfling rumaging arround my tent?



Hearing the unfounded allegation, for there had been no rummaging only eyeballing, Salina swiftly turns on her accuser "So there you are thief"  she spits as she stalks towards the elf "Why did you take part in the slaughter of innocent merchants get of demons and orcs? I will have revenge for your part in the slaughter" the small halfling continues spittle flecking her chin "You thought no one had survived, no one had lived to tell the tale of your part in the wholesale slaughter of innocents. You thought you would get away with it, would be able to proudly carry the flask as a trophy, a reminder of the day you gave in to your base, fiendish instincts. Well that trophy gave you away, that little bit of vanity found you out, that whim will cost you your life. I call you out. I challenge you to a blood duel."


----------



## Bront (Aug 29, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Hearing the unfounded allegation, for there had been no rummaging only eyeballing, Salina swiftly turns on her accuser "So there you are thief"  she spits as she stalks towards the elf "Why did you take part in the slaughter of innocent merchants get of demons and orcs? I will have revenge for your part in the slaughter" the small halfling continues spittle flecking her chin "You thought no one had survived, no one had lived to tell the tale of your part in the wholesale slaughter of innocents. You thought you would get away with it, would be able to proudly carry the flask as a trophy, a reminder of the day you gave in to your base, fiendish instincts. Well that trophy gave you away, that little bit of vanity found you out, that whim will cost you your life. I call you out. I challenge you to a blood duel."



Carver silently thinks to himself that it's lucky he doesn't bleed so he can't be called out to a blood duel either, as it sounds rather nasty, but decides to hold his thoughts to himself, for the elves seem a bit easier to invoke the wrath of than his friend Jhonas.


----------



## solkan_uk (Aug 29, 2005)

Thail is about to say something, but the she wants to see the reaction of the accused first (Sense Motive +4)


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 29, 2005)

Thaean steps to the side, his hand on the hilt of his sword, he's willing to hear the reaction of all of this, but more out of amusement as to what Ariellan will do to the bold halfling.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 29, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Hearing the unfounded allegation, for there had been no rummaging only eyeballing, Salina swiftly turns on her accuser "So there you are thief"  she spits as she stalks towards the elf "Why did you take part in the slaughter of innocent merchants get of demons and orcs? I will have revenge for your part in the slaughter" the small halfling continues spittle flecking her chin "You thought no one had survived, no one had lived to tell the tale of your part in the wholesale slaughter of innocents. You thought you would get away with it, would be able to proudly carry the flask as a trophy, a reminder of the day you gave in to your base, fiendish instincts. Well that trophy gave you away, that little bit of vanity found you out, that whim will cost you your life. I call you out. I challenge you to a blood duel."




The elf does not go for his weapon, but stares at the halfling in disbelief. "What the Heck are you talking about? What merchants? I've never seen you before in my life! I won the flask in a card game two days ago. The guy was hard up for cash, so I accepted the flask."

OOC Thail <<



Spoiler



you rolled a 13 +4  = 17 on Sense Motive. It seems to you that Ariellan is telling the truth.


>>


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 30, 2005)

Thaean lets out a chuckle, "seems you are mistaken.  And if this isn't the elf that this goblin is looking, then we'll be moving on.  Salina, I would apologize to Ariellan.  You seem to have insulted his honor, and it would be best for you to clear that up before he does."


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 30, 2005)

*Salina Talenta Halfling Rogue*

"A likely story!" the halflings shouts but her anger seems to dissipate some as the elfs words sink in "Have you any that can confirm your tale?" she asks boldly with a quick look at Thaean "If you wish to clear your name then take us to this man you took the flask from. Then, and only then, will I apologise."


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Aug 30, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "A likely story!" the halflings shouts but her anger seems to dissipate some as the elfs words sink in "Have you any that can confirm your tale?" she asks boldly with a quick look at Thaean "If you wish to clear your name then take us to this man you took the flask from. Then, and only then, will I apologise."




"There were a couple of people in the card game other than Niath and me.”  Ariellan answers. "But you'll have to find Niath yourself. He should be around somewhere. 

OOC Thaean & Thail <<



Spoiler



Both of you recognize the name. Niath is the bride’s drunken, blacksheep, (not a member of his clan’s warband) brother.


>>


----------



## D20Dazza (Aug 30, 2005)

*Salina Talenta Halfling Rogue*

Salina turns to Thaean and pleads "I know not who this dandy speaks of. Will you take him into custody until his story is proven? Will you aid me in finding those he speaks of? Perhaps they know something of Tuul's thief as well" she says pointing at the goblin standing unobtrusively beside one of the tents.


----------



## solkan_uk (Aug 30, 2005)

"I know him, but I wish this could wait until the celebrations over."


----------



## Bront (Aug 30, 2005)

Carver says to Thail "Well, perhaps that is not best.  Given the results of this wedding the last time around, would it not do your ancestors well to try to prevent any potential violent outbreak?  Dealing with this now would be in your best interest I would think.  But, if I am still simply misunderstanding your customs, then please forgive me.  Besides, Niath seemed like a nice upstanding man when I last spoke to him."


----------



## solkan_uk (Aug 30, 2005)

"I was just musing, you're right, lets go visit Niath - I just get the feeling things aren't going to go smoothly."


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 1, 2005)

"Where do we find Niath?" Tuul asks


----------



## Bront (Sep 1, 2005)

"When last I saw him, he was drinking, and he seemed to like it, so I would guess he would still be doing that."   Carver says in a flat, non-judgemental way.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 1, 2005)

"If you would like to accompany us Ariellan to sort out your honor with this halfling, you may, otherwise we'll find Niath."  He smirks at Salina, "if you want to take him into custody, you can try to do so yourself.  However, we'll be looking for Niath, hopefully he'll get things moving so I can kick this runt of a goblin out of the camp with what he came for and be done with him."

With that, Thaean will address Carver, "you last saw him, lead the way."


----------



## Bront (Sep 1, 2005)

Carver leads the party towards the bar where he heard Niath speak.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 1, 2005)

*Salina Talenta Halfling Rogue*

"That sounds like you want me to get into a fight Thaean. Giving me a license to break the treaty of the wedding are you?"  Salina asks tartly when Thaean suggests that she take Ariellan into custody herself.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 1, 2005)

The group go to the bar where Carver talked with Naith (Ariellan decided not to come along, to Salina's frustration). They enter the tent, there is no sign of Naith or the elf in the blue tunic. Jhonas goes to speak with the bartender. 

He comes back to tell them that Naith is not here because the bartender cut off his tab when he found out that Naith was no longer in the wedding party.

As they leave the bar Thail spots a croud gathering over by the gift tent.


----------



## solkan_uk (Sep 1, 2005)

"I'll be back in a second, I need to see whats going on over there." Thail nods towards the tend and heads over.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 2, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "That sounds like you want me to get into a fight Thaean. Giving me a license to break the treaty of the wedding are you?"  Salina asks tartly when Thaean suggests that she take Ariellan into custody herself.




Thaean laughs down at Salina, "or lose one."



> "I'll be back in a second, I need to see whats going on over there." Thail nods towards the tent and heads over.




Thaean nods, "I shall accompany you there.  Hopefully it is a more pressing matter than these hooligans can come up with."


----------



## Bront (Sep 2, 2005)

Carver wanders over to the gift tend to see what all the comotion is about.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 2, 2005)

OOC (Assuming that Salina decides to acompany the rest.)

Thaean uses his athority as best man to clear a path through the crowd. At the center they find Bartol reviving a halfling guard, who is laying in the entrance to the gift tent.


----------



## Bront (Sep 2, 2005)

Carver scans the gifts methodicly to see if any of them appear to have been disturbed or if there are any unnatural holes in the araingement of them.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 2, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Carver scans the gifts methodicly to see if any of them appear to have been disturbed or if there are any unnatural holes in the araingement of them.
> 
> He'll probably try to gaze through the doors if he can, or peek his head in around the flaps if possable.




From outside the tent, looking in, there are no "obvious" disturbances (i.e. no mess), but you can't see well enough from here to tell if anything is missing.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 2, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> OOC (Assuming that Salina decides to acompany the rest.)
> 
> Thaean uses his athority as best man to clear a path through the crowd. At the center they find Bartol reviving a halfling guard, who is laying in the entrance to the gift tent.




"Bartol, what has happened here?" Thaean asks.  He moves forward and sweeps the entrance flap open and looks inside.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 2, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> "Bartol, what has happened here?" Thaean asks.  He moves forward and sweeps the entrance flap open and looks inside.




"I got word that Nell here was knocked unconsious, so rushed over to check things out." Bartol explains, "She was able to tell me that it was quiet, so she was taking a look outside at the passing crowd. She swears there was no one in the tent when she steped out, yet as she turned around to come back in a sound came from behind, then Bang, she was knocked out. She has quite a lump on the back of her head."


----------



## solkan_uk (Sep 2, 2005)

Thail will step over the halfling and scan the gifts in more depth, anything missing? <<Spot +4/Search +1>>

EDIT: Does help if I use the right character sheet


----------



## Bront (Sep 2, 2005)

Carver will step over the halfing and continue his scan, seeing Thail do it.  (Search +6)


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 2, 2005)

Carver's statue is still there.   

Thail & Carver both notice that the "His & Hers" antique daggers are missing.

Thail also notices that, at the back of the tent there is a gap in the stones holding down the tent.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 3, 2005)

Salina stands patiently behind Thaean pulling faces at his back and mimicking his actions in an over-the-top manner. She makes eye contact with Bartol and arches an eyebrow and winks in a slow, suggestive manner. Quickly getting bored with her antics she looks around the clearing seeing if she can spot a blue tuniced elf and then moves away from the crowd towards the back of the tent, scanning the ground for any tracks.

OOC: Search +10; Spot +8


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 3, 2005)

Thaean ignores the halfling pip, striding into the tent he examines the presents for anything missing, calling back to Bartol, "get the Keeper to tend to Nell."









*OOC:*


Who is the best tracker in Thaean's tribe?


----------



## Bront (Sep 3, 2005)

"Were't there a nice set of daggers over there?" Carver points to where the his and her set are now missing.


----------



## solkan_uk (Sep 3, 2005)

Thail nods at Carver and heads over to the gap, "Looks like this is where they came in." He'll lift up the tent and look for any evidence they also left this way.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 6, 2005)

Thaean is gripped with a sense of rage, "they stole the paired daggers!  I'll have them strung up for this."









*OOC:*


BUMP


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 6, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Who is the best tracker in Thaean's tribe?




OOC <<



Spoiler



Relevart


>>


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 6, 2005)

Jhonas walks into the tent and asks, "Did the goblin leave? I haven't seen him since I talked to the bartender."


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 6, 2005)

"And Bartol, send someone to get Relevart.  He'll track the dog that did this down in no time," Thaean says with a cold glare, they'd intruded upon the ceremony and this was the final straw.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 7, 2005)

A Young elven runner shows up and heads over to Thaean,  "Sir, your brother sent me looking for you. He said to tell you, 'with how badly the archery contest went, he has decided to hold the Mounted Archery contest this afternoon instead of tomorow'. He plans on starting it in about two hours."


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 7, 2005)

*Salina Talenta Halfling Rogue*

Salina completes her circuit of the tent and, finding nothing, finds a log to sit and wait on.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 7, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Salina completes her circuit of the tent and, finding nothing, finds a log to sit and wait on.




Sorry about that...

Salina did actually find some tracks in the back, but they led to the promanade (around front) where they were lost in the tracks of the crowd.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 8, 2005)

Sitting on the log Salina has time to study the gathering crowd, keeping an eye out for either of the men they are looking for.


----------



## Bront (Sep 8, 2005)

"Any signs of who did this?  Perhaps how big he was or what kind of foot gear he was wearing?  You trackers can find that out can't you?"   Asks Carver.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 8, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Sitting on the log Salina has time to study the gathering crowd, keeping an eye out for either of the men they are looking for.




Jhonas walks out of the tent and asks Salina, "Have you seen your friend the goblin?"


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Any signs of who did this?  Perhaps how big he was or what kind of foot gear he was wearing?  You trackers can find that out can't you?"   Asks Carver.




OOC <<



Spoiler



For anyone who looked behind the tent, the tracks in back of the tent are of a medium humanoid


>>


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 8, 2005)

*Salina Talenta Halfling Rogue*

Squinting up at Jonas the halfling stretches and then stands atop the log so that their eyes are almost level "No. I haven't seen him since we got here, mind you I haven't been looking for him. Let's go and find this Naith character - we'll probably find Tuul somewhere close"


----------



## Bront (Sep 8, 2005)

"That goblin seems to have a nack for disapearing.  I'd look around for some sort of stray animal." Carver says, as he looks around.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 11, 2005)

Having had similiar thoughts herself Salina uses the log to her advantage and tries to scan the area for any snakes that might be slithering around.

OOC: Spot +8


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 11, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> A Young elven runner shows up and heads over to Thaean,  "Sir, your brother sent me looking for you. He said to tell you, 'with how badly the archery contest went, he has decided to hold the Mounted Archery contest this afternoon instead of tomorow'. He plans on starting it in about two hours."




"Tell my brother to hold off, we've got a thief on the loose.  Get me Relevart, I want this sorted out.  Someone stole the paired daggers," Thaean replies nearly shouting.  He pops out of the tent, "and where did that rat of a goblin go!"


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "That goblin seems to have a nack for disapearing.  I'd look around for some sort of stray animal." Carver says, as he looks around.





			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Having had similiar thoughts herself Salina uses the log to her advantage and tries to scan the area for any snakes that might be slithering around.
> OOC: Spot +8




You do not spot any snakes, or other animals.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 11, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Squinting up at Jonas the halfling stretches and then stands atop the log so that their eyes are almost level "No. I haven't seen him since we got here, mind you I haven't been looking for him. Let's go and find this Naith character - we'll probably find Tuul somewhere close"




"Where do we find Naith?" Jhonas asks.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 11, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> "Tell my brother to hold off, we've got a thief on the loose.  Get me Relevart, I want this sorted out.  Someone stole the paired daggers," Thaean replies nearly shouting.  He pops out of the tent, "and where did that rat of a goblin go!"




The messenger runs off as fast as he can, presumably to carry out Thaean's orders.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 11, 2005)

*Salina Talenta Halfling Rogue*



			
				MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> "Where do we find Naith?" Jhonas asks.



"Your guess is as good as mine" the halfling says as her eyes scan the crowd "I've never met the guy and don't know where he'd be likely to spend his time. Let's ask the pompus elf." she says pointing her finger at the elf that just stepped out of the tent and issued a string of orders.


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

"He seemed fond of drinking.  A very thirsty fellow.  Perhaps he is at another bar or other location?"  Carver suggests.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 11, 2005)

*Salina Talenta Halfling Rogue*

"I've only been in camp a day and haven't had the chance to really familiarise myself with the layout of the place so am not sure where other drinking holes might be. But if you do then lead on my mechanical friend. I still say we did wrong in letting the other elf go."


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

"I thought there was only one well in the camp?" Carver asks, confused.  "It's right over there, and I don't see him there." he points.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 11, 2005)

*Salina Talenta Halfling Rogue*

"Ahh, ok, learning difficulties, I understand, my mother works with children that have such problems. Let me explain. I mean somewhere where alcohol is served in abundance, a place for people to congregate and enjoy each other's company while libations are imbued. Do you know of other such places?"  the halfling says slowly.


----------



## Bront (Sep 11, 2005)

"Oh, you mean a bar?  Why didn't you just say so.  Do they have bars in holes?  Anyway, I'm not sure, since i don't drink myself.  Jhonas, do you know of any other bars around here?"


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 11, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Oh, you mean a bar?  Why didn't you just say so.  Do they have bars in holes?  Anyway, I'm not sure, since i don't drink myself.  Jhonas, do you know of any other bars around here?"




"Well, I've heard there is another bar over on the halfling side of camp called 'The Grapevine'," Jhonas mentions. "What I'm wondering is, where is his campsite at?"


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 11, 2005)

Thaean ignores the halfling and warforged, waiting for the tracker to arrive.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 12, 2005)

*Salina Talenta Halfling Rogue*

"I have no idea, but I'm sure that someone here does. Let's ask around"  with that the halfling leaps from atop her perch on the log and starts to ask the elfs in the milling crowd whether they know where Naith has made camp.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 12, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "I have no idea, but I'm sure that someone here does. Let's ask around"  with that the halfling leaps from atop her perch on the log and starts to ask the elfs in the milling crowd whether they know where Naith has made camp.




Salina attempts to gather information form the people nearby. <<



Spoiler



roll =19


>>

She finds out something which Thail & Thaean didn't bother to tell her. Naith's tent should be within the bride's camp, because Naith is the bride's brother, and he seems to have a rather tarnished reputation as well. Spends most of his time hanging around the capitol rather than riding with the warclans. Rarely shows proper respect for the ancestors.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 12, 2005)

*Salina Talenta Halfling Rogue*

"I think I know where Naith might be camped"  Salina says as she returns from her quick jaunt through the crowd to where Carver and Jonah await "let's go and see if we can't find him eh? C'mon then follow me". With that the small halfling starts to wander back towards the grooms camp ignoring Thaean as he has ignored her and telling her two companions what she learnt of Naith from the gathered crowd.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 12, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> "Tell my brother to hold off, we've got a thief on the loose.  Get me Relevart, I want this sorted out.  Someone stole the paired daggers," Thaean replies nearly shouting.  He pops out of the tent, "and where did that rat of a goblin go!"




Relevart santers up to the gift tent. He says to Thaean "You sent for me?"


----------



## solkan_uk (Sep 12, 2005)

"By all means lead on"


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 13, 2005)

As Salina leads her two companions back to the groom's camp she keeps an eye out for any sign of Tuul.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 13, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> As Salina leads her two companions back to the groom's camp she keeps an eye out for any sign of Tuul.




Salina does not spot Tuul, she does notice that Thail is tagging along


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 14, 2005)

*Salina Talenta Halfling Rogue*

As they near the camp Salina says to Carver "Why don't you go into camp and see if Naith is there? I'll go around the back in case he tries to flee from us rather than answer our questions."


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 14, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> As they near the camp Salina says to Carver "Why don't you go into camp and see if Naith is there? I'll go around the back in case he tries to flee from us rather than answer our questions."




Which camp is this?


----------



## Bront (Sep 14, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Which camp is this?



Once Carver knows for sure the correct answer to this question, he will procede to do so.  "Jhonas, care to come with me?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 15, 2005)

*Salina Talenta Halfling Rogue*

"Hold a moment my friend" Salina says to the 'forged as she looks around the camp and doesn't spy any female attire "I just don't understand these elvish customs" Salina says exasperated as she realises her mistake "the Bride must be at a different camp to the groom - do either of you know where that might be?" she asks of Carver and Jhonas.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 15, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Hold a moment my friend" Salina says to the 'forged as she looks around the camp and doesn't spy any female attire "I just don't understand these elvish customs" Salina says exasperated as she realises her mistake "the Bride must be at a different camp to the groom - do either of you know where that might be?" she asks of Carver and Jhonas.




It's on the other side of the grand pavilion Answers Jhonas.

OOC: Remember this


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2005)

"Yes, I remember that.  Don't both camps join when they get married?  If not, they realy should, that would be a truely symbolic gesture."   Carver says.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 15, 2005)

*Salina Talenta Halfling Rogue*

"Perhaps they do? Who knows with these kooky elfs."  she says rhetorically "Let's get over to the brides camp then, come on" With that Salina sets off at a trot, again keeping an eye out for Tuul as she goes.


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2005)

Carver heads over to the brides camp, looking for their elusive drinking elf.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 15, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Perhaps they do? Who knows with these kooky elfs."  she says rhetorically "Let's get over to the brides camp then, come on" With that Salina sets off at a trot, again keeping an eye out for Tuul as she goes.




The group has arrived in the bride's quarter.

"Now What?" Jhonas asks.


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2005)

"Well, there's a bar here right?" Carver says.  "Let's find it."


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> "Well, there's a bar here right?" Carver says.  "Let's find it."




No, there isn't a bar in the bride's quarter. Jhonas informs Carver. The bar I mentioned earlier "The Grapevine" is in the halfling quarter, but lets see what Salina has in mind first.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 16, 2005)

"Yes, Relevart.  Some thief has stolen the two antique daggers that were to be gifts to the bride and groom, and I've had enough this day chasing unknown brigands and would like to find one.  You are the most talented trackers, perhaps you can make sense of their path.  They entered the rear of the tent," he says showing Relevart the opening.


----------



## solkan_uk (Sep 16, 2005)

Thail waits for the others to decide what they're doing... "You know, there's a mounted archery contest due to start fairly soon, perhaps he'll be there?"

OOC: Yes I am still here, just haven't had much to add.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 17, 2005)

Salina strides into the brides camp grabbing the first elf she sees there and asking after Naith's whereabouts.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 17, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Salina strides into the brides camp grabbing the first elf she sees there and asking after Naith's whereabouts.




Vaerkes Aerialua is surprised when that rude little plains-woman grabs her arm. "Thail, what is going on here?"


----------



## Bront (Sep 17, 2005)

Carver looks to make sure that this is not the bride.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 17, 2005)

*Salina Talenta Halfling Rogue*

"Apologies woman but I am on an errand most urgent, do you know where Naith is?" the small halfing woman says to the elf, a friendly smile splitting her face.

OOC: using Woman to try and appeal to the elf on a woman to woman level, in the same way that ladies use girlfriend these days.


----------



## solkan_uk (Sep 17, 2005)

"Apologies Vaerkes, it seems there has been a slight complication with certain matters, nothing to worry about - but the cause of a certain amount of stress for certain parties. We're looking for Naith." Thail flashes a (hopefully) disarming smile at Vaerkes.

OOC: 1d20+1=20 Diplomacy Check, or 24 on Bluff if you think more appropriate.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 18, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> "Yes, Relevart.  Some thief has stolen the two antique daggers that were to be gifts to the bride and groom, and I've had enough this day chasing unknown brigands and would like to find one.  You are the most talented trackers, perhaps you can make sense of their path.  They entered the rear of the tent," he says showing Relevart the opening.




After Relevart checks around the gift tent he informs Thaean "I found two sets of tracks back there. 

One set is of a small humanoid, it goes once around the tent, it looks like it stopped at the gap in the back of the tent, but did not go in.

The other set is of a medium humanoid, these tracks lead to the gap in the back of the tent, go inside, then comes back out. After the tracks exit the tent they come around the side and are lost among the the many tracks of the promenade. 

The good news is that while I can't follow where the tracks went, I think I can follow the trail leading to the tent, back to where they came from."


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 18, 2005)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> "Apologies Vaerkes, it seems there has been a slight complication with certain matters, nothing to worry about - but the cause of a certain amount of stress for certain parties. We're looking for Naith." Thail flashes a (hopefully) disarming smile at Vaerkes.




"Well most of my time has been with Vylea, <OOC: the bride> and he has been staying away from her, thank goodness. So I haven't seen him since we moved his tent yesterday." answers Vaerkes.


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 18, 2005)

"Excuse me but where did you move the tent to and why?" Salina asks of the elven lady.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 18, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> "Excuse me but where did you move the tent to and why?" Salina asks of the elven lady.




Once he was no longer in the Bride's Honor Guard, we thought it would be best to move his tent as far from the bride's tent as possible. We moved it over near the fense at the western end of the camp.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 18, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> After Relevart checks around the gift tent he informs Thaean "I found two sets of tracks back there.
> 
> One set is of a small humanoid, it goes once around the tent, it looks like it stopped at the gap in the back of the tent, but did not go in.
> 
> ...




"Excellent news, you are quite gifted.  I will miss the mounted archery tournament, but the thief must be caught.  Lead on,"  Thaean nods an incredibly appreciative smile to Relevart.  Thaean will follow the tracker as he trails the footprints back to their source.


----------



## Bront (Sep 18, 2005)

"Why woud you isolate him like that?  Wouldn't he be lonely?" Carver asks.


----------



## solkan_uk (Sep 18, 2005)

"Oh I'm sure he can find someone to talk to if he wishes it." says Thail -"lets go take a look."


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 19, 2005)

solkan_uk said:
			
		

> "Oh I'm sure he can find someone to talk to if he wishes it." says Thail -"lets go take a look."



The four of them head for the far side of the Bridal Quarter. As they pass the stables they notice a couple of elves preparing their horses for the mounted archery competition. 



			
				Ferrix said:
			
		

> "Excellent news, you are quite gifted.  I will miss the mounted archery tournament, but the thief must be caught.  Lead on,"  Thaean nods an incredibly appreciative smile to Relevart.  Thaean will follow the tracker as he trails the footprints back to their source.



The the thief did not bother to disguise his trail to the gift tent, so it goes in a fairly strait line to the center of the Bride's Quarter, where Relevart informs Thaean that this end of the trail is now obscured by pedestrian and animal traffic. At this point Thail, Carver, Salina, and Jhonas come along walking purposfully.


----------



## Ferrix (Sep 20, 2005)

Thaean thanks Relevart for his help, asking one last thing, "can you make out what sort of humanoid made this tracks?"  Answer or not, he thanks the tracker again and then suggests that he go enjoy the mounted archery contest.  He'll then approach the others, his eyebrows raised questioningly, "have you found him yet?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 20, 2005)

*Salina Talenta Halfling Rogue*

"Found Naith? No not yet but we're on our way to speak with him. Why don't you go and find friend Tuul?"  Salina suggests tartly as she strides purposefully past the haughty elf.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 20, 2005)

The group gets to the far side of the Bride's Quarter, where they see a single, lonely tent set up near the fence.


----------



## Bront (Sep 22, 2005)

Carver approaches the tent "Naith, are you there?"


----------



## D20Dazza (Sep 22, 2005)

Salina quietly works her way towards the back of the tent.


----------



## solkan_uk (Sep 22, 2005)

"Naith, it's Thail, I think there's something we need to discuss..."


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Sep 23, 2005)

The group finds the tent to be empty. A few hundred yards past the fence you see people starting to gather for the mounted archery contest, Including Tuul on his wasp having an animated conversation with one of the judges.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 1, 2005)

Thaean glowers at the sight of Tuul, that goblin was becoming more and more of an irritation.  He strides over to the judges, hoping to see what the animation is all about, ready to show the goblin a lesson in elven manners.


----------



## Bront (Oct 1, 2005)

"Naith is gone." Carver says observantly "Wasn't he supposed to be part of the wedding?  Why would he take off?"


----------



## solkan_uk (Oct 6, 2005)

"Something here is not right, lets go see what this goblin's got up to."
Thail heads off towards the commotion.


----------



## Bront (Oct 6, 2005)

Carver walks over, admiring the strange beast Tuul rides, and wondering is he could could try riding it.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Oct 7, 2005)

As the party walks up Tull is saying, "Any height advantage, is nullified by the short range of the throwing darts."

"Well as long as you follow the course, and don't fly over 12 feet up" the judge says tentatively.


----------



## D20Dazza (Oct 10, 2005)

Following the group to the contest Salina takes the opportunity to scan the crowd for any sign of Naith.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 8, 2005)

We are moving on to the mounted archery contest.

Thail (Shiva) will be riding “his” Valenar Warhorse

Valenar Warhorse, Large Animal; HD 3d8+9 (26hp); Init +2; Speed 80 feet; AC 18 (+2 Dex, -1 Size, +4 Natural, +3 Armor), flatfooted 16, touch 11; Bab +2, Grapple +8; Atk +5 melee (1d4+3, hoof); Full Atk: +5 melee (2 hooves 1d4+3 and bite –1 melee 1d3+1); SQ: Low-light vision, Scent; SV Fort +6, Refl +5, Will +3; Str 16, Dex 15, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 15, Cha 10.

Skills and Feats: Jump +24, Listen +4, Spot +4; Endurance, Run.
Tricks: Attack, Defend, Down, Heel, Stay, Come, Guard.

Warhorse Gear: military saddle, masterwork studded leather barding, bit and bridle, saddlebags.

While Carver cannot ride the dragonfly, Bront may use Tuul (or Chen/Jhonas) in the Race

If either Salina or Thaean wish to get their mount, there is just enough time before the race starts.

The groom is 100 feet behind the starting line. 100 feet behind that is first target.
(see image below)

You may start your mount closer to the target (and further from the starting line) or you may start you mount closer to the starting line (and further from the target).

No one spots Niath


----------



## Bront (Nov 8, 2005)

OOC: I'll do Jhonas for the race, seems interesting   I'll break it down and make a post for it soon once I look him over.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 8, 2005)

Seeing no sign of Naith, and aware that there is an opening in the race, Salina quickly dashes off to the stables to retrieve her clawfoot hoping that she can retrun in time to take part in the race.

OOC: I don't have Excel installed on the PC at the moment, any other way I can view that file?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 8, 2005)

It looks something like this

10 ft!25 feet!____50 feet!____75 feet!____100 feet!____125 feet!____150 feet!____175 feet!____200 feet!
<
S
T
A_________________________________________Groom___________________________________________0
R________________________________________________________Tannin_________________Tuul
T
<


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 8, 2005)

Thaean goes to retrieve Shaama and returns to the contest field, riding up next to his brother, the groom.  In elven, "I hope that at least one of these engagements will get off without a disturbance," he says with a laugh referring doubly to his brothers marriage and to the last contest.

He tests the pull on his bow, "care for a wager?"  He nods towards the other two contestants, Salina and Tuul, then leans in to his brother, "5 gold on the halfling to bungle things first."


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 9, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Thaean goes to retrieve Shaama and returns to the contest field, riding up next to his brother, the groom.  In elven, "I hope that at least one of these engagements will get off without a disturbance," he says with a laugh referring doubly to his brothers marriage and to the last contest.
> 
> He tests the pull on his bow, "care for a wager?"  He nods towards the other two contestants, Salina and Tuul, then leans in to his brother, "5 gold on the halfling to bungle things first."




"I'll take that bet."  Your brother replies.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 9, 2005)

I've just reviewed stats and I have some updates.

Salina's Clawfoot (I have decided) is faster than the average clawfoot. Change to "Move 50 ft." 

Jhonas will be borrowing Carver's crossbow (Feel free to roleplay it Bront.)

Thaean's bow is a Longbow, you can't use a longbow while mounted, so you borrowed a shortbow from one your Warband while you were retrieving your horse.



Please inform me how far your character is behind the start on one side, and away from the target on the other. 

We will be using a “sliding” ride check, the better your ride check (including military saddle bonus), the faster you go.

Base move (walk): DC 5
Double move (Hustle/Trot): DC 10
Triple move (Gallop): DC 15 
Four times move (Run): DC 20
Five times move (Run Feat required): DC25

Don't forget your Action Points


----------



## Bront (Nov 9, 2005)

Johnas approaches Carver "So, if you're not going to participate, do you think I could borrow your crossbow?"

Carver considers that for a moment.  "Sure, that's what friends do.  Right?"

Johnas chuckles "Yes indeed my friend.  I'm sure it will serve me well."

Johnas mounts his horse, brandishes his bow, and lines up 120' from the starting line.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 9, 2005)

Salina rides her mount back to the game area, unslinging her already strung bow she gently guides her clawfoot so that she sits next to the groom, nudging the dinosaur so it is a little too close to the groom's horse.

OOC: Hoping that maybe the clawfoot will frighten the horse a little.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 9, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Thaean's bow is a Longbow, you can't use a longbow while mounted, so you borrowed a shortbow from one your Warband while you were retrieving your horse.
> 
> Base move (walk): DC 5
> Double move (Hustle/Trot): DC 10
> ...












*OOC:*


Composite Longbow actually, and they can be used while mounted.  Read SRD here.  He'll be using that.

Can we take 10?  Neither distracted nor in combat for this, so by SRD we can but just checking.  Also, what's the goal of this contest again? To hit the target or is it part race, part target shooting?


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 10, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Composite Longbow actually, and they can be used while mounted.  Read SRD here.  He'll be using that.
> ...




You are correct, you get to use your longbow.

It is a race to the finishline, along the route are "checkpoints". At each checkpoint is a target. You can't move on till you hit the target. Of course, if you are able to hit the target before you reach the checkpoint then you do not have to stop.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 10, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Can we take 10?  Neither distracted nor in combat for this, so by SRD we can but just checking.




In the DMG is says of taking 10  "if there is no pressure, taking 10 allows them to avoid making a lot of rolls just to get from Point A to Point B."

In this situation I would say that there is pressure to see who can get from Point A to Point B first.

So we won't be taking 10 on this race.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 10, 2005)

The judges announce “You may fire when ready.”

Salina’s Clawfoot shakes his head and snarls, upsetting her shot. 

The Groom’s mount holds its ground, but Thaean’s mount is intimidated. It startles away from the Dino ruining Thaean’s shot.

Tannin (the human craftsman) fires next, hits the target, and rides past Thaean toward the starting line.

Tull is only 35 feet from the target. He throws a dart and strikes it squarely, then flies for the start.

Thail who is furthest from the target, has an almost perfect shot. He rides off and is the first to cross the starting line.

Thondraes (the groom) hits the target almost as well as Thail. He turns to Thaean says “See you at the Finish Line,”  and rides off.

Jhonas takes careful aim with the crossbow, and to his surprise hits the target. He passes Salina.


OOC: When shooting from a stationary position I am only giving the mounts a single move action afterwards

First Round 
Thail  20 feet (past starting line)
Groom -30 feet (behind starting line)
Jonas  -50 feet
Tannin -65 feet
Salina   -100 feet 
Thaean -100 feet
Tuul -105 feet


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 10, 2005)

Calling after this brother, "you already owe me 5 gold," referring to the annoying halfling.  He knocks another arrow, steadying his mount, he fires and kicks his mount into action.









*OOC:*


+9 MW Comp. Longbow, Ride +15, Handle Animal +7; If an action point will make the difference on an attack roll, I'll use one, otherwise my ride check should be decent enough even if I roll a 1.


----------



## Bront (Nov 10, 2005)

Johnas grins and urges his mount to go faster.

OOC: Untill further notice, if an action point will make the difference in a roll, Chen will dump one.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 10, 2005)

Salina grimaces and thinks about popping an arrow in the back of the head of the smug elf before thinking better of it and taking aim once again at the target.

OOC: As with the others if it seems onvious an action die will help then Salina will use one.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 10, 2005)

Salina hits the target this time, and her mount leaps forward.

Thaean knocks another arrow, steadying his mount; he fires and kicks his mount into action, not even looking back to see the arrow strike the target.

Thail guides his mount to marked trail into the woods.

He is soon passed by the groom, who seems one with his horse (Natural 20), and then by the human craftsman riding one of those unnatural beasts.

He can hear Jhonas coming up behind him.

Tuul zips past Thaean making a rather rude noise, and enters the woods.

Second Round OOC:
Groom (Ride Check, Natural 20+14=34 total) 370 feet
Tannin (Ride Check, 18 total) 285 feet
Thail (Ride Check, 16 total) 260 feet
Jhonas (Ride Check, 14 +6 action point=20 total) 230 feet
Tuul (Ride Check, 20 total) 135 feet (past starting line)
Thaean (Attack roll, 7, hit) -20 feet (behind starting line)
Salina (Attack roll, 18, hit) -50 feet


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 10, 2005)

Thaean urges his horse into a full on sprint to catch up with his brother.

[Ride +15]


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 11, 2005)

The groom and Tannin spot the first target and hit it without slowing down

The trail through the woods narrows, but Jhonas manages to pass Thail. 

Thaean is riding at a breakneck pace, he passes the goblin, and can hear riders ahead.

Salina has entered the woods, encouraging her beast to do its best. 

Third Round OOC:
Groom (Ride Check, 27 total) 770 feet (spot check 19 total), (Attack roll, 18, hit)  
Tannin (Ride Check, 23 total) 565 feet (spot check 18 total), (Attack roll, Nat 20, hit)
Jhonas (Ride Check, 16 total) 440 feet
Thail (Ride Check, 13 total) 420 feet
Thaean (Ride Check, 25 total) 380 feet 
Tuul (Ride Check, 22 total) 375 feet 
Salina (Ride Check, 17 +5 action point=22 total) 150 feet


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Jhonas looks ahead, searching for the next target, as he spurs his horse on.

OOC: Shouldn't Jhonas be at 470 feet?  Or are you doing a sliding scale based on the ride roll and speed?  I know his horses base is 70'


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Jhonas looks ahead, searching for the next target, as he spurs his horse on.
> 
> OOC: Shouldn't Jhonas be at 470 feet?  Or are you doing a sliding scale based on the ride roll and speed?  I know his horses base is 70'




Yes, we are doing a sliding scale as I said in post 366


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Yes, we are doing a sliding scale as I said in post 366



OOC: Doh, my math was off by 100, sorry


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: Doh, my math was off by 100, sorry




no prob


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 12, 2005)

The groom and Tannin continue deeper into the woods

Jonas enters an open stretch. He sees an elf standing at the checkpoint.  He also spots the target less than fifty feet away. He notches an arrow and fires at the target. It is a miss.

Thail and Thaean enter the clearing neck and neck, they pass Jhonas, but neither spots the target so they reign in their horses to stop at the checkpoint.

Tull buzzes out of the woods, and past Jhonas. He spots the target, makes a beautiful dart throw at the target and continues on past the checkpoint.

It is now clear to Thail and Thaean where the target is.

Salina continues to exhort her mount to go faster.


Fourth Round OOC
Groom (Ride Check, 17 total) 1010 feet 
Tannin (Ride Check, Nat 20 +15 = 25 total) 915 feet 
Tuul (Ride Check, 28 total) 615 feet (spot check 20 total), (Attack roll, 18, hit)
Thail (Ride Check, 13 total) 600 feet (spot check, Nat 1) checkpoint, 
Thaean (Ride Check, 25 total) 600 feet (spot check 14 total) checkpoint, 
Jhonas (Ride Check, 9 +5 action point=14 total) 580 feet (spot check 20 total), (Attack roll, 5, miss)
Salina (Ride Check, 18 +2 action point=20 total) 350 feet 

Note: This contest is meant to represent a hunt, so the first target is concealed, if you do not spot it then you must stop your horse at the checkpoint (I have decided stopping a running horse counts as a “standard action”.) 

Jonas has a choice to make on his next turn. Because he has not reached the checkpoint yet, he can either make an attack or stop at the checkpoint. 

If he chooses to make an attack, and hits the target, he can continue riding. 

If he chooses to make an attack, and then misses, he will overshoot the checkpoint. He must stop his horse on the next turn and ride back to the checkpoint. He will be able to make an attack on the turn after that. 

If he chooses to stop his horse, he may make an attack on the next turn. 

Don’t forget Jhonas has a -4 attack penalty when his horse is moving.


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

OOC: Jhonas will risk it.  He is +1 to hit with the masterwork weapon.  If he misses, he's almost out of the race, but he is definately out of the race if he stops.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 12, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> OOC: Jhonas will risk it.  He is +1 to hit with the masterwork weapon.  If he misses, he's almost out of the race, but he is definately out of the race if he stops.




There are 4 checkpoints and then the finish line. No one is out of the race yet.


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> There are 4 checkpoints and then the finish line. No one is out of the race yet.



Bah, he'll stop and reload then.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 12, 2005)

"Come on, Come on" the shrill halflings voice screams urging the dinosaur forward as the small form sitting astride the powerful beast nocks another arrow and readies to fire on the next target.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 12, 2005)

The human craftsman and groom stop at the second checkpoint. Tuul swoops along the trail.

Jhonas halts his horse at the first checkpoint.

Salina bursts into the clearing; she does not see the target, but keeps her bow readied.

Almost in unison Thaean and Thail grasp-an-arrow-draw-back-bows-fire-strike-target-ride-off.

Salina witnesses this, and hits the target with an arrow. 


Fifth Round OOC
Groom (Ride Check, 27 total) 1200 feet, 2nd checkpoint; 
Tannin (Ride Check, 28 total) 1200 feet, 2nd checkpoint;
Tuul (Ride Check, Nat 20 +15 = 35 total) 855 feet; 
Thail (Attack roll, 19, Hit) 680 feet; 
Thaean (Attack roll, 22, Hit) 680 feet; 
Jhonas 600 feet checkpoint; 
Salina (Ride Check, 25 total) 600 feet (Attack roll, 16, hit) checkpoint;


----------



## Bront (Nov 12, 2005)

Jhonas curses as he takes his shot and kicks his horse back into gear (Unless he misses).  He reloads when he can.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 12, 2005)

Buoyed by the hit Slaina pats her mount and urges him onto greater efforts, sprinting towards the next mark.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 13, 2005)

The craftsman breaks his bowstring. The groom misses the target.

Thail and Thaean continue to match pace with each other. The trail has reentered the woods as a narrow track, the perfect place for an ambush. Thail bumps Thaean, who recovers immediately. They have not caught up with Tuul.

Salina's Clawfoot carries on into the woods.

Jhonas strikes the target and takes off after the halfling.


Sixth Round OOC
Tannin (Attack roll, Nat 1, Miss) 1200 feet, (Fumble, Dex check, DC10, 9 total, fail) 2nd checkpoint;
Groom (Attack roll, 14 total, Miss) 1200 feet, 2nd checkpoint; 
Tuul (Ride Check, 20 total) 1095 feet;
Thail (Ride Check, 17 total) 920 feet; 
Thaean (Ride Check, Nat 1+15= 16 total) 920 feet; (Fumble, Dex check, DC10, 20 total, save)
Salina (Ride Check, 16 total) 750 feet 
Jhonas (Attack roll, 15 total, Hit) 670 feet


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

"Hya! Hya!" Jhonas cries as he heads off, hoping to gain ground.

OOC: I have determined there are too many characters who's name start with a T in this game


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 13, 2005)

Salina urges her mount to even greater effort, all the time keeping an eye out for the next target and pulling another arrow from her quiver to grasp between her teeth.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 13, 2005)

The Clawfoot finally seems to get the message and starts running for all that it is worth.

Tuul comes up to the 2nd checkpoint, he throws, misses and overshoots the checkpoint. 
Tannin manages to restring his bow. 

Thaean pulls out in front of Thail. He comes to a tight corner of the trail. As he comes around the corner he sees that his brother and the human craftsman are stopped at the checkpoint 15 feet ahead of him. He sees Tuul miss the target.

Thaean can now choose between stopping, or shooting. OOC: Thaean [sblock] If he stops, he can shoot next turn

If he shoots and hits, he does not have to stop.

If he shoots and misses, he will spend the next turn coming back to the checkpoint, and can shoot the round after that.

He does not have Mounted Archery Feat, so his attack is -4 when the horse is moving. [/sblock] Thondraes (the groom) hits the target this time and rides off down the winding wood trail.

Thail sees Thaean ride around a tight corner ahead.

Jhonas is picking up speed as he follows the narrow track through the woods.

Seventh Round OOC
Groom (Attack roll, 19, Hit) 1280 feet, 
Tannin (Restring Bow/Dex check, 12, success) 1200 feet, 2nd checkpoint;
Tuul (Ride Check, 26 total) 1200 feet, (Attack roll, 10, Miss) overshoot 2nd checkpoint;
Thaean (Ride Check, 24 total) 1200 feet, 2nd checkpoint; 
Thail (Ride Check, 19 total) 1160 feet; 
Salina (Ride Check, Nat 20+6=26 total) 1000 feet; 
Jhonas (Ride Check, 21 total) 950 feet;


----------



## Bront (Nov 13, 2005)

Jhonas looks around for his next taret as he closes in on the next check point.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 14, 2005)

Tears streaming from her eyes, and with the arrow nestled in her mouth doing little to hide the feral grin playing across her face, Salina settles into the saddle as her dinosaur finds its rhythm. She bangs her small heels into the beasts side and continues the chase for the next target, all the time keeping an eye out for any tell-tale signs of its location.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 14, 2005)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Thaean can now choose between stopping, or shooting.




With no response, I am going to assume that Thaean chose to shoot. Luckily he hit the target, so he rode on after his brother.

Thaean (Ride Check, 24 total) 1240 feet,


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 14, 2005)

Thaean passes his brother as the woods get deeper.

Tuul returns to the second checkpoint.

Thail comes around the corner. He rides for the gap recently vacated by Thaean, and draws an arrow to shoot.

Jhonas passes Salina and comes around the corner. Again Jhonas must choose to make an attack or stop at the checkpoint. [sblock]If he chooses to make an attack, and hits the target, he can continue riding.

If he chooses to make an attack, and then misses, he will overshoot the checkpoint. He will stop his horse on the next turn and ride back to the checkpoint. He will be able to make an attack on the turn after that.

If he chooses to stop his horse, he may make an attack on the next turn.

Jhonas has a -4 attack penalty when his horse is moving.[/sblock]
As Salina catches up to the pack, the Clawfoot reacts to the three herbivores in front of it with a GROWL. Now Salina must choose to make an attack or stop at the checkpoint. [sblock]If she chooses to make an attack, and hits the target, she can continue riding.

If she chooses to make an attack, and then misses, she will overshoot the checkpoint. She will stop her mount on the next turn and ride back to the checkpoint. She will be able to make an attack on the turn after that.

If she chooses to stop her mount, she may make an attack on the next turn.

Salina has a -4 attack penalty when her mount is moving.[/sblock]

Tannin’s horse is startled by the growl and he misses his shot.
Thail’s horse is not startled; Thail delivers the arrow into the target and continues down the trail.


Eighth Round OOC 
Thaean (Ride Check, 22 total) 1560 feet;
Groom (Ride Check, 17 total) 1520 feet;
Thail (Ride Check, 14 total) 1320 feet, (mount vs. Startle 18, save), (Attack roll 25, hit);  
Tannin (mount vs. Startle 8, fail) 1200 feet, 2nd checkpoint;(Attack roll, 12-2 Startle = 10 total, miss);
Tuul 1200 feet, 2nd checkpoint; 
Salina (Ride Check, 23 total) 1200 feet, 2nd checkpoint, Mount roars (Clawfoot Intimidate Roll 18); 
Jhonas (Ride Check, 18 +5 action point =23 total) 1200 feet; 2nd checkpoint;


----------



## Bront (Nov 14, 2005)

Jhonas will take the risk and fire at the target (Action point spent if needed).  He could make up a lot of time if he hits...


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 15, 2005)

Adrenalin coarsing through her veins, and with the roar of her dinosaur still ringing in her ears, Salina pulls the arrow from her mouth and guides the charging beast with her knees. She takes careful aim at the target and let's fly the falcon fletched shaft at the small wooden square that dangles from the branch of the gnarled oak.

OOC: Hoping to get lucky here, and will use an action dice if things are looking tight.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 15, 2005)

Jhonas' mount is startled by the roar, but in spite of that he manages to (just barely) hit the target before he crosses the checkpoint.

Salina arrow strikes the target cleanly, and she turns her focus to the trail ahead.

Eighth Round (updated) OOC
Jhonas (Ride Check, 18 +5 action point =23 total) 1230 feet; (mount vs. Startle 9, fail),  (Attack roll 17-2 Startle =15 total, hit);
Salina (Ride Check, 23 total) 1200 feet, Mount roars (Clawfoot Intimidate Roll 18), 2nd checkpoint (Attack roll 21, hit);


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 16, 2005)

"AAAAIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEE" Salina screams as she sees her arrow strike true, she pulls another arrow from her quiver and sticks it between her teeth before grabbing a hold of the reigns and urging her dinosaur on once again.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 20, 2005)

The groom is pulling ahead of Thaean when suddenly the trail ends in a 7 foot tall hedge. The riders brace themselves as their horses leap over the impedement landing gracefully on the other side. It is only after the brothers stop that they realize they are at the next checkpoint.

Thail, Jhonas, & Salina continue along the twisted track while behind them Tannin & Tuul hit the target and try to catch up.

Ninth Round OOC 
Groom (Ride Check, 27 total) 1800 feet, 3rd Checkpoint, (Mount Jump Check 36 Total) (Jumping Ride Check, 27 total) (Spot Check 13, Fail) 
Thaean (Ride Check, 18 total) 1800 feet, 3rd Checkpoint, (Mount Jump Check 31 Total) (Jumping Ride Check, 25 total) (Spot Check 13, Fail) 
Thail (Ride Check, Nat 29 total) 1720 feet 
Jhonas (Ride Check, 18+5 Action Point=23 total) 1510 feet; 
Salina (Ride Check, 25 total) 1450 feet; 
Tannin (Attack roll, 19 total, Hit) 1270 feet; 
Tuul (Attack roll, 19 total, Hit) 1260 feet;


----------



## Bront (Nov 20, 2005)

Jhonas keeps his eyes out for the upcoming target as they approach.  He also braces for the approaching jump.  "Come on, you can do it."


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 21, 2005)

Salina sinks lower onto the body of her mount trying to provide even less wind resistance then she currently is, she urges her mount on.


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 21, 2005)

Thaean draws an arrow, takes aim and fires at the target.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 23, 2005)

The Best Man and his brother both hit the target and ride the trail

Thail comes up to the jump. As the horse leaps, he sees the target and pulls back on his bow to fire. Unfortunately the horse does not clear the hedge. Thail’s arrow goes wide as he is thrown from his horse. (The horse takes 1 dmg, Thail takes 2 dmg.)

Tannin and Tuul are gaining ground on Jonas and Salina


Tenth Round OOC 
Groom (Attack roll, 19 total, Hit) 1880 feet, 
Thaean (Attack roll, 26 total, Hit) 1880 feet, 
Thail (Ride Check, 28 total) 1800 feet 3rd Checkpoint, (Mount Jump Check Nat 1 Total=25) (1 dmg) (Jumping Ride Check, 11 total, fail) (2 dmg) (Spot Check 19) 
Jhonas (Ride Check, 10 total) 1650 feet; 
Salina (Ride Check, 18 total) 1600 feet; 
Tannin (Ride Check, 21 total) 1550 feet; 
Tuul (Ride Check, 25 total) 1500 feet;


----------



## Bront (Nov 23, 2005)

Jhonas slows a bit and looks for the target (OOC: Only a double move, no spurring on, unless he spots the target, then a single move and fire)


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 23, 2005)

T-Thud, T-Thud, T-Thud, T-Thud, Slap, T-Thud, T-Thud, T-Thud, T-Thud, Slap....


----------



## Ferrix (Nov 23, 2005)

Thaean pushes his mount hard, doing his best to at the least keep up with his brother, if not pass him.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 24, 2005)

Thaean pulls out ahead of his brother when he notices movement in the woods.

Thail gets up from the ground and quickly checks his mount.

Jhonas’ Mount approaches the obstacle but leaps late (taking 2 damage). Jhonas is thrown to the ground (takes 2 damage).

Salina’s Mount jumps earlier, but it turns out to be too early as it hits the back edge of the hedge (takes 3 damage). Salina manages to stay in the saddle, she sees the target and tries to shoot, but does not come close to the target.

The others are quickly catching up.

Eleventh Round OOC 
Thaean (Ride Check, 26 total, Hit) 2280 feet, 
Groom (Ride Check, 16 total, Hit) 2120 feet, 
Thail 1800 feet 3rd Checkpoint, 
Jhonas (Ride Check, 15 total) 1800 feet; 3rd Checkpoint, (Mount Jump Check 13 Total) (2 dmg) (Jumping Ride Check, 17 total) (2 dmg) (Spot Check Nat 1, Fail) 
Salina (Ride Check, Nat 20+6=26 total) 1800 feet; 3rd Checkpoint, (Mount Jump Check 19 Total, Fail) (3 dmg) (Jumping Ride Check, 21 total) (Spot Check 18, Succeed) (Attack roll, 8 total, Miss)
Tannin (Ride Check, 17 total) 1760 feet; 
Tuul (Ride Check, 32 total) 1740 feet;


----------



## Bront (Nov 24, 2005)

Jhonas curses and gets back on his mount, looking around for the target.


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 24, 2005)

Salina digs another arrow from her quiver, nocks it, and fires at the 3rd target


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Nov 28, 2005)

Thondraes and his brother approach the next obstacle, a 20 foot wide ditch with the target far beyond it. They both prepare themselves for the long jump. Their mounts take to the air. At the apex two arrows are fired at the distant target. Both mounts land gracefully on the other side, but only one arrow hit the mark. 

The groom stops at the checkpoint while Thaean rides onward.

Thail remounts and fires an arrow which misses.

Jhonas gets up from the ground and remounts

Salina shoots again at the target, hits it and spurs her mount forward.

Tannin comes over the hedge hits the target and continues without stopping

Tuul ignores the hedge as he flies over it and the two horsemen. He hits the target and zooms allong, overtaking Tannin


Twelfth Round OOC 
Thaean (Ride Check, 26 total) 2680 feet (Mount Jump Check 32 Total) (Jumping Ride Check, 25 total) (Attack roll, 19, Hit)
Groom (Ride Check, 31 Total) 2400 feet, 4th Checkpoint, (Mount Jump Check 34 Total) (Jumping Ride Check, 33 Total) (Attack roll, 11, Miss)
Tuul (Ride Check, 21 total) 1980 feet; (Spot Check 20, Succeed) (Attack roll, 19 total, Hit)
Tannin (Ride Check, 15 total) 1970 feet; (Mount Jump Check 26 Total) (Jumping Ride Check, 32 total) (Spot Check 16, Succeed) (Attack roll, Nat 20, Hit)
Salina (Attack roll, 18 total, Hit) 1850 feet; 
Thail (Attack roll, 12, Miss) 1800 feet, 3rd Checkpoint, 
Jhonas 1800 feet; 3rd Checkpoint,


----------



## D20Dazza (Nov 28, 2005)

As Salina spurs her mount forward she draws another arrow from her quiver and pops it between her teeth.


----------



## Bront (Nov 28, 2005)

Jhonas curses his luck as he fires at the target.


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 7, 2005)

"Brother, can you make that out?" he calls back to Thondraes, pointing in the direction of the wood, "something lurks out there."

He draws and nocks another arrow, beading it on the movement.


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 11, 2005)

Salina urges her mount to even greater feats of speed.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Dec 12, 2005)

Thaean shoots an arrow into the woods 

The groom hits the target and takes off to try and catch up with his brother.

Tuul & Tannin continue down the trail.

Salina spurs her mount forward.

Thail fires an arrow which hits, and rides off.

Jhonas, still a bit shaken from the fall misses the target.



Thirteenth Round OOC 
Thaean (Ride Check, 23 total) 3000 feet (Attack roll, 11)
Groom (Attack roll, 21, Hit) 2470 feet, 
Tuul (Ride Check, 34 total) 2220 feet; 
Tannin (Ride Check, 18 total) 2180 feet; 
Salina (Attack roll, 24 total) 2050 feet; 
Thail (Attack roll, 23, Hit) 1870 feet, 
Jhonas (Attack roll, 7 total, Miss) 1800 feet; 3rd Checkpoint,


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 12, 2005)

*mpmphf* *mpmphf* her words muffled by the arrow clenched between her teeth Salina urges her mount on.


----------



## Bront (Dec 12, 2005)

Jhonas curses yet again and fires at the target.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Dec 15, 2005)

Thaean bursts out of the woods, ahead of him he sees the finish line (formerly the starting line). The target has been moved up so that it is only 50 feet beyond the finish. Taking careful aim he fires an arrow. It hits the target moments before he crosses the finish line. Thaean turns back to see that his brother has not come out of the woods yet. Wasn’t he right behind you?

Tuul flies across the ditch hitting his target easily 

Tannin’s mount lands poorly when it jumps the ditch. The human stays in the saddle, but his shot is ruined.

Salina has almost caught up with Thail

Jhonas hits the target and leaves the third checkpoint.

Fourteenth Round OOC 
Thaean (Attack roll, 22 total, hit) 3000 feet 
Tuul (Ride Check, Nat 20) 2660 feet (Attack roll, 18, Hit); 
Tannin (Ride Check, 18 total) 2390 feet (Mount Jump Check 19 Total) (Jumping Ride Check, 22 total) (Attack roll, 11, Miss);  
Thail (Ride Check, Nat 20) 2270 feet, 
Salina (Attack roll, 20 total) 2250 feet; 
Jhonas (Attack roll, 15 total, Hit) 1870 feet;


----------



## Ferrix (Dec 15, 2005)

Thaean wheels about his mount, calling out, "brother!  Thondraes!"  Urging his mount back towards the forest, he knocks another arrow and but doesn't point his bow at anything yet, eyes open and sharp.  "Something is in the forest!" he yells not only to the other participants but also the spectators.


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 17, 2005)

Caught up in the race Salina urges her mount to go faster.


----------



## Bront (Dec 17, 2005)

Jhonas urges his horse onward.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Dec 26, 2005)

Thaean rides pell-mell into the woods, only to have his brother ride by calling out “You’re going the wrong way.” As the best man stops the goblin zips by.

After the racers finish, it is sorted out that Thaean did cross the finish line first. He is awarded a Quiver of the Ancestors. OOC: <<



Spoiler



Quiver of Ehlonna


>>

The groom came in second
The goblin came in third
The human craftsman came in fourth
Thail came in fifth
Salina came in sixth
Jhonas came in seventh

Fifteenth Round OOC 
[sblock]Groom (Ride Check, 30 total) 3000 feet (Attack roll, 18 total Hit);
Thaean (Ride Check, 17 total) 2880 feet;
Tuul (Ride Check, Nat 20) 2900 feet; 
Thail (Ride Check, Nat 20) (Mount Jump Check 22 Total) (Jumping Ride Check, 24 total) (Attack roll, 17, Hit); 2670 feet, 
Salina (Ride Check, 20 total) 2450 feet; 
Jhonas (Ride Check, 18 total) 2080 feet; [/sblock]

Tuul, Thail, & Salina [sblock] You each notice the Elven priest of the Undying Court, Kaelendor Boereastris go over to the human craftsman to speak to him about something. The elf seems upset. [/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza (Dec 27, 2005)

Feeling disappointed at the poor showing she put up in the race Salina's interest is piqued by the conversation between the elf and the human craftsman. She slowly ambles over towards the man, giving the priest time to move away, so she can ask him what is wrong.


----------



## Bront (Dec 28, 2005)

Carver congratulates Jhonas "You rode well Jhonas, but the others had great skill.  Perhaps you could make a better horse for yourself and..."

"No, Carver, my horse is fine.  I think I'm going to lay down and recover from some of these bruises though.  That's for letting me use the crossbow." says Jhonas

"Of course Jhonas, that's what friends do, is it not?"

Jhonas chuckles and nods, "You're alright Carver."

OOC: Getting back into the right character.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Dec 29, 2005)

D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Feeling disappointed at the poor showing she put up in the race Salina's interest is piqued by the conversation between the elf and the human craftsman. She slowly ambles over towards the man, giving the priest time to move away, so she can ask him what is wrong.




As Salina walks up, she overhears the Aerenal Priest say "You can’t think that,.."

"I guess we'll see then." Interupts Craftsmaster Tannin nodding his head at Salina

Kaelendor notices the halfling and walks away with his Babboon.

Salina asks Tannin if anything is wrong

"Just a simple misunderstanding, nothing to worry your pretty little head over." He answers.


----------

